# Why did you choose THAT fursona?



## KatKry (Nov 23, 2008)

Apologies if something like this has been brought up before. 

What I'm basically asking is why did you choose that particular animal? Was it because it matched your personality or did you just like the way it looked? 

Mine is a black leopard because they are my fav animal and it matches my personality. Independant, mysterious, dangerous, best left alone...


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

foxes are my favorite animal


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 23, 2008)

I always thought of canines as beautiful creatures, even before I found that I was a furry. When I figured that latter part out though, I started to think about my fursona. I did research on multiple species of canines, wolves, foxes, domestic dogs, jackels, heyenas, and then found the dingo. It fit me perfectly. They are solitary creatures but also have packs for social and breeding reasons. They care for their young, although only the dominant pair actually are allowed to keep their young living. After that, it was just a problem to figure out markings and such to make him unique.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 23, 2008)

Raptors in general are my favorite animals.  So I went with it.  I especially like the ones in JP3.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 23, 2008)

It's my spirit animal I found I subconsciously identified with. It keeps showing up in my dreams, even when I'm lucid, and it kinda provides an extra set of eyes for me. Plus, they're graceful, gorgeous, and so damn cute.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2008)

It's my therioside.

Yeah, yeah, I know.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

because im a wolf stuck in this damn human skin.


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 23, 2008)

Wolf because they've always been my favorite animal. Something along the lines of the pack mentality. Which is unusual in my case, since I'm always the lone wolf of the group. Nobody really sees things through my eyes, therein, I am considered a sick minded asshole.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 23, 2008)

I always knew that my fursona was some sort of mustelid; I kept waffling between ferrets and minks until I re-read Mossflower and it just sort of clicked: the pine marten was the species that fit me the best. I wish I knew why...


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't. I don't have a fursona. Ha! I foiled your plan!


----------



## Sernion (Nov 23, 2008)

I was born with it.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't dare draw, not talent whatsoever....it wasn't for the art.  I've always identified with an otter totem.  It just clicked with me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

Lombax, because the fur is very vivid and bright, which is kind of like me.
Mouse for the creativity and calmness in me.
Squirrel when I just want to be crazy and myself.
Charmander because I was cute and cuddly when young.
Ottsel when I'm horny, which I am trying to limit nowadays.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 23, 2008)

because the tigermen from titan quest were so good that i couldnt stop playing that game.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 23, 2008)

I always had a big heart for dogs, and the breed I am is my favourite. Plus a lot of man's best friend's personality matches mine.


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 23, 2008)

Unicorn; reason? hard to deny something you have always had a connection with.


----------



## xiath (Nov 23, 2008)

I chose mine because I love foxes, and I have been called coyote by my uncle since I was little, so I merged the two.


----------



## Madness (Nov 24, 2008)

I chose mine because i like Wolves. Although i wanted it to stand out a bit more than just having a single species so i threw in the Demon part to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I like foxes.

And foxes are my spirit guides.

Having said this, I have created other fursonas just for role playing reasons which include Husky, Wolf, and Raccoon furries.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 24, 2008)

My two favorite animals combined! Corgis and barn owls n.n

Plus, it seemed like me. I suppose. Whatever X3


----------



## Kingman (Nov 24, 2008)

Cougars are rare but can be found in North Carolina, (I know I've been face to face with one in the wild.) Plus I'm N.C. born and raised. Something about being underrated when compared to the other big cats appealed to me as well, they are fast, strong, and brutal when they want to be. But Lions, Leopards, etc, etc. Get more respect. I'm a black cougar though because they are rare (cougars carry the same gene to make them black like other big cats, just hasn't been 'seen' in the wild) And there is only one of me. Plus I'm Carolina Panthers fan, so...black cats there as well.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 25, 2008)

The android dragon is really a perfect way to express the dual nature of my personality.  

Android: technical.  Dragon: artistic.  
Android: logical.  Dragon: passionate.  
Android: tangible.  Dragon: mythical.  
Android: future.  Dragon: timeless.

An android dragon is a paradox on many levels, which is why it's such a wonderful symbol of my inner being.

The particulars of my fursona's technology and his biography is just an expression of my love for both science & fiction.  (Not just science fiction...)


----------



## Krarrur (Nov 30, 2008)

Well...It started as an inside joke with some friends of mine about the dark rings around my eyes. Then I gave it some thought. I found out that I really lived like a raccoon.

Plus I just love they way they look!


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 30, 2008)

I chose Sugar Gliders because they are Rare in the Fandom, Extremely Cute, and they Fly! ^_^


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

My animal totem / spirit guide... whatever you wanna call that thing in my head that I chat with when I meditate, is a spider.  I used to be agrachnophobic to an extreme degree before I realized this fact about 8 years ago.  I've since become a bit obsessed with arachnids and absolutely love them.

However, I'm not much of a furry, if at all, I do enjoy the art and love to draw it, but never found myself with a "fursona" that really stuck.  What I am, however, is a massive Transformers geek.  Combined the two, a Spider transformer is technically an anthropomorphic-robot, with the spider traits carrying over to the 'bot mode.  Done.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's see,

I chose Deer because they mean a lot to me -- they're like harbingers for good luck or a warning. 

Plus, heck, they're also cute.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't choose the critter, I created it from scratch...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

River otters are my spiritual guide from my sister's religion, so they've had a special place in my life since I was young. They also seem to fit my personality, lifestyle and physique pretty darn well.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 1, 2008)

At first it was just because I like weasels. Then I realized how well it fit me. No one really pays much attention to weasels, they're just kind of... there. But they're full of surprises, really. My grandma grew up on a farm, I've heard all her horror stories 

Also, they're cute :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 1, 2008)

Because foxes are uncommon. :roll:


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 1, 2008)

Shit I seem to have some characteristics of foxes and some of my fav video game characters was foxes.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 1, 2008)

I took Oriental Draolf (Wich i bet is somekind unique) for multiple reason..

Dragon and wolf look amazing, but a hybrid of both look even better.
Both species definetly match my personality,
I love horn, claw, wings of dragon

So i did the right choise


----------



## embriel (Dec 2, 2008)

I chose the Spectacled Bear because I was reading a WWF symbolic adoption catalog, and saw the species, did a bit of research and found out that they are from south america, like my grandmother, and rather small compared to the more abundant bear species, smaller than a black bear. and they're cautious when meeting others but not hostile, not territorial but extremely protective mothers. Plus they're super cute :3.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 2, 2008)

Donkey. It suites me perfectly, because on the one hand people view them as stubborn, obnoxious animals, but once you get to know them you realize that they're actually quite sweet.

I don't quite feel a connection with them, though. Maybe it's because of the lack of freedom farm-life brings.  I need to have the ability to do what I want, not what someone else is ordering me to do.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2008)

I chose otter due to all the energy and the annoying but innocently cute disposition.

At least, I think...


----------



## Qoph (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not final or anything, but maybe some kind of mix between a cat and a fox... I've loved cats since I was little, and often wanted to be one, and I can identify with foxes, lone and generally silent, as well as being generally thought of as cunning.  I guess that can describe cats as well.

I'm not sure how that would work out though, but hey, anything's possible.


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 3, 2008)

A Koala and A Bear both are very independent in real life but in cartoons are very social, pretty much describes who I am. I prefer being alone but a little company wouldn't hurt me at all. (but yeah my independent side is a bit weird because I'm very loud)


----------



## PridedFalcon (Dec 3, 2008)

I have always associated with birds: the fierce glare, the silent and watching demeanor, and, plus, I am obsessed with flying.


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been a furry most my life (since before I knew what it was called), but only very recently found a Sona, and even now I'm not 100% certain of every detail I want for her.

I mean, the obvious choice? Let's be a fox! I loved them, they're awesome, good personality.. and are used by 1/2 the furry fandom.. I have to be more unique than that!

I've always loved hybrids though. I used to draw hybrids of animals and/or Pokemon all the time, especially the latter. In more recent years, I've been doing text-based RPing as Pokemon hybrids. And finally it just clicked that that's what I should be. ^^

Even then though, I couldn't decide of what. Then out of the blue one day, a friend dubbed me Lionness. I didn't pay it too much mind in relation to my FurSona dillema at the time, but I liked it. I've always loved cats, and have a bit of a catty personality. I'm a fan of Tamora Pierce's Tortall books, and loved her first heroine Alanna 'the Lioness'. Plus when I feel animalistic (*bit of a therian* '^^) their proportions, tail, etc feel about right.

At long last, my base animal hit me like a rock from absolutely no where: a BADGER! For years now, ever since I became obsessed with an old Pokemon RP where I found myself in possession of "Team Slash", I have developed a near fetish for CLAWS<3 Badgers are adorable. They're primarily black, white, and gray, my favorite color scheme. (See my av for my original attempt at a FurSona, who instead became my FaithSona.) They're a bit pear-shaped, as am I. xP They have AMAZING CLAWS<3. And they're absolutely ferocious. 

Combining this with my title of Lioness, I found something I REALLY liked. But it wasn't quite all.. I want to fly, but I feel wings are a bit overdone. (This issue is still bothering me, actually, and I may well add real wings eventually.) So I was considering sugar glider, but I don't really have any great knowledge of or bond to them. Squirrels are awesome, and I'm a spppaaazzzz.. ^^ So flying squirrel it was!

Finally, as I was telling my bf's sister (not a furry, but someone I occasionally talk to) about how I thought I'd finally found something I liked, she interrupted me with "Really, I kind of see you as a ferret." We had actually just found my ferret (yes, found xD), and I had already fallen in love with her, and the more I thought, the more I realized it fit.

x3 So that is what I am. A badger/lioness/flying squirrel/ferret. My mood swingy-ness is fully represented by the typical behaviors of each. And I love how it looks and feels, and love all the animals involved on their own. ^^ Huzzah!


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

im connected with wolves in many ways: a white wolf is my Guide, the Wolf is my Totem, my personality matches them perfectly, and wolves were the very first thing i had a true interest in. touching story behind that, by the way.

and theyre the most beautiful, graceful, powerful, wise creatures there are. :mrgreen:


----------



## sashadistan (Dec 7, 2008)

I have always had...an affinity, a love for wolves, even before I can remember. My breed choice was more to do with looks and behavioural stuff.


----------



## TheComet (Dec 7, 2008)

No clue really, just always thought red foxes looked awesome 

Mash together the awesomeness of dragons with a pair of dragon wings, and BAM! Draconic fox!


----------



## Tapeworm (Dec 7, 2008)

fits me, and I like them.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Dec 12, 2008)

I picked a Fox, Cuz i LOVE foxes!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

Fox because of they are my favorite animal, because my spirit guide is a fox, and because several of my friends say I look and act fox-like.

I also have a kitsune fursona. This is to satisfy my love for foxes and to add a mythical side.


----------



## Chex (Dec 13, 2008)

I chose mine more for the looks than anything, although the personality suits me after some thought.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 13, 2008)

There are some very interesting reasons here. 
Don't know squat about spirit guides but they seem to be a big part of it.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

I chose a goat because I just thought they were cute. I kept making goat characters so I thought "Eh why not?" and I ended up loving the design as a goat :>  and it was a hell of a lot easier to draw than a cat at the time, somehow.

And I Just wanted horns so I could make "I'm horny' jokes. *snort* 

I dunno, I think it suits me somehow :> though I don't really know a lot about goats...heh


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2008)

I like my smooth, velvety fur. Do you not agree? Would you like to pet a lombax?


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I like my smooth, velvety fur. Do you not agree? Would you like to pet a lombax?



I dunno what a lombax is D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I dunno what a lombax is D:



http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=lombax&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=lombax&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi



Polygons?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> Polygons?



um, what? No.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 14, 2008)

lol u phail
he means that Lombaxes are, in essence, polygons. He's taking a stretch in minimalism

anyways, I chooses teh monkehs cuz they r awesome and versatile and are basically furry humans. I liek being physically human. I don't think I could walk on four legs all teh time. And yes, I know that's exactly the opposite of the point of a fursona, but I'm thinking too logically right now

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32819

Also, I wanted to make a ferret one, but I haven't gotten to him yet. He's still being bred in my mind.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

Because lemurs, specifically the ring tail variety, are kinda' bizarre looking. 

That's about as intellectual as the thought process behind my choice of online doppelganger got. Beforehand I made the unaminous decision to not have my principal character be a fox or a wolf, not that there is anything wrong with either species, but let's be honest they're hardly in  jeopardy of extinction. I wanted something marginally unique without having to create a frankenstein-esque abomination... With wings!

(Not that there is anything wrong with splicing wings where there ought not to be any!)


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

MonkeyHead said:


> lol u phail
> he means that Lombaxes are, in essence, polygons. He's taking a stretch in minimalism
> 
> anyways, I chooses teh monkehs cuz they r awesome and versatile and are basically furry humans. I liek being physically human. I don't think I could walk on four legs all teh time. And yes, I know that's exactly the opposite of the point of a fursona, but I'm thinking too logically right now
> ...



"He".... *sobs* I...I'm....I'm a girl..


But thank you for getting my joke :>


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 14, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> "He".... *sobs* I...I'm....I'm a girl..
> But thank you for getting my joke :>


oh s*** now I fail...
--facepalm.jpg--
sorry about that. force of habit. T_T


----------



## ADF (Dec 14, 2008)

Do dragons really need an explanation? They're that good.

Well that and I have been fascinated with them since I was a child.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Come to think of it, I honestly don't know why I choose the races and species that I do....

Hmm.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 14, 2008)

Not a MURRsona.

I choose to create what my mind inspires.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Oidhche, I hate you....


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

MonkeyHead said:


> oh s*** now I fail...
> --facepalm.jpg--
> sorry about that. force of habit. T_T



It's okay :> <3


----------



## MayDay (Dec 18, 2008)

The jackal...because they're the ancient Egyptian symbol of the underworld and death..and they look badass. Need I say more? ^^


----------



## Kipple (Dec 28, 2008)

I love insects. That's the first reason. They are the cutest little gems in the animal kingdom and the damselfly is no exception.

It reflects me in a few ways. For instance, I am an entomologist. Socially, I'm aggressive, controlling, and materialistic, consistent with the collective insect personality in many ways.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Cause I saw waaaay to many wolf/western dragons
So I decided I'll be mixed with eastern


----------



## JamestheDoc (Dec 28, 2008)

Because I thin German Shepherds are awesome.  Also because of my German ancestry, there's a part wolf to my character that represents my mother's mother's native American ancestry.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 28, 2008)

Fursona: Winged wolf.

Well, I took a few personality quizzes and got the wolf 90 percent. Then I sat down and thought about it and realized I do pretty much have a wolf-like personality. And the wings because their awesome in every way.


----------



## haynari (Dec 28, 2008)

Cause I am Sly and Sneaky, but Sneaky in a good way like I can plan a sweet surprise party without anybody knowing. plus I love fluffy tails.


----------



## donkeypuncher (Dec 30, 2008)

Because I'm an ass.

No, really, that's the logic I work with.
Honestly, the whole donkey thing will probably pass once I find something I like more.


----------



## virus (Dec 30, 2008)

I dunt think being a prehistoric human relative counts. But if it does. ~hooray


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Fursona : http://d.furaffinity.net/art/shinjikami/1228277603.shinjikami_for_silverfen.jpg
The guy on the back at the first panel.

Reason: I love lions, enuff said.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I love dogs - always have and always will. And have always compared myself to one. Border Collies matched my personality to a degree and they're one of my favorite types of dogs.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no idea. Wolves are cool but I wanted to change it up a bit, but my fursona is a character in my series [well beta series. I haven't written it up yet] who relates to me.

Then again I may change it cause not many people know what a pooka is.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

I picked a bird for a great many personal reasons, the fact that the worst  idiots in the fandom never go for them is the icing on the cake :] .


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

My very thinly-veiled author avatar used to be a siamese cat, since the first pet I remember really having for a long time was one as well... but, I settled on using a skunk as a representation of myself because (angst!) I felt like something completely repellent for a while when I was in 6th grade (1996 or 1997, for the record), around the same time I discovered the fandom and started going on Furry MUCK and FT (mostly the latter).

Little did I realize how popular they were thanks to Warner Bros. and Eric W. Schwartz... XD


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine is a wolf/fox/German Shepherd named Aeturnus. Why I choose those? Because they're some of my favorite animals and/or breeds.


----------



## dogisdead (Jan 2, 2009)

Just the stereotypical therioside connection here :0


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nanaki ish smexy X3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know. My first fursona when I found the fandom (I was like 12 or 13) was a ferret, simply because I had two of them. This stuck for about two years.

I don't really know why I picked a Malamute. I guess it's cause they're just so fucking awesome, really. They're short and big, like me, so, I figured, why not.


----------



## AutumnDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

It was actually quite a hard choice for me and it has changed a few times throughout.
But not I'm quite confident with wyvern.
I dunno it's just something about dragons, wyvrens being my favorite, that I just love. I've read different books and theories about dragons, so my mind is like a library of dragon-y stuff. I guess it just sorta fits me and my room filled with dragon figurienes and statues. (I just got a new one and a dragon clock! Go me!)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Personality match, liked the look, and felt a connection.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2009)

I wansa be a Sea slug for fun.
Yet an insectoid or a half-dragon for seriousness.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 6, 2009)

I picked a silver tabby because I love their variations, and how their patterns can widely vary. I'm also closely aligned and could be best described as 'catty.' :3


----------



## elidolente (Jan 14, 2009)

I;am an Arctic wolf because it fits my personality very well. Also,l my first dream about furry was me being a werewolf, (second one being a lion, but thats irrelevant). I am honorable, possess integrity, and loyal to friends and family (pack). Also arctic because I love cold, and can stand almost any calamity in life (Artic wolves known for survivability). 

I am also a cold person, who can be stubborn, quick to argue and is better at surviving than actually living.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd say two things made me choose this fursona

1.) My personality is very close to a foxes and and I am like a Cross Fox Because have mixed heritage races including mostly white but with a little Native American.

2.)I have lived in my hometown almost all my life and when in the mist of finding out my  animal (a fox) I saw a Cross Fox running in a field. I have never seen a fox even near my town little alone has anyone else. I see it as a sign because what are the chances you run into that rare specific animal when you trying to find out your inner animal. But i have been furry all my life and never thought about a fursona until that time just before running into the fox.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 14, 2009)

I picked wolves because they are fiercely independent, they look out for each other and they're beautiful looking animals too.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

i took test after test and quiz after quiz, they all came up cat and i like tigers so i guess thats why i chose a tiger. plus i like strips


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

I went to Arctic Fox because it fit my personality better than a hyena. I added the red and green eyes out of a love for Rozen Maiden, an excellent anime. But it's not just some "stupid weaboo shit". The only friend I still have in real life loves Rozen Maiden too, and it actually brought us together as friends...I said "desu" in class, and we just hit it off.

Cute little story for you guys. =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

Cause I fucking love Canines and Dragons so I bastard child them a Dragnid


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

I chose my arctic wolf because I live in the arctic, and I love wolves. They're cool, majestic, smart, and could rip a human to shreds if they wanted to. :3


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jan 15, 2009)

I read MythicFox's story in "New World Awaiting" about where he wakes up and is a Kitsune and I thought that was awesome, so I researched it more and discovered I like foxes.  Originally, I was a Kitsune, until I found that I don't really like the whole "GodMod" kinda thing that kitsunes do.  (("You can't touch me because I'm a Kitsune, Nya nya nya nya na.")) So, I dropped the label of Kitsune and just stuck with being KitsuneKit the fox.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 15, 2009)

*Because it reflects my personality somewhat.
*Because everybody's a Wolf, or a Fox, or a Dragon and I find being something that everybody else is to be fairly boring.
*Because I have this overwhelming need to be different, and to stand out.
*Because I'm a twat.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love canines, and I used to believe I was a werewolf ^^'
I got the teeth for it, and the fur.


----------



## haynari (Jan 15, 2009)

I Like foxes
I took like 7 quizes that said I was a fox
I researched foxes for a few years
they have bitchin tails


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 17, 2009)

I chose mine because from what ive seen alotta people are usually are in the canine family... and I'm always "that guy" the different one! And its not like having this uber high obsession with Vgcats helped O__o"... actually... maybe yeah... It probably did. But still... think of all the peerrrrkksss... >:3
Got like, night vision, _RETRACTABLE _claws. And cause I've always been a an of cats anyway. Now, why I said I'm ALBINO. Someone called me that at school one day (now its marshmallow) so yah know... meh why not? Im very white anyway... (I just noticed something the other day... MY FREACKEN ASS IS TANNER THAN MY FACE O__O) And I'm a really crappy artist, so I can only tell you what I looked like, basicly a white cat...yup... thats really it .__.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

i love Lucario ... and since being a Bandicoot (Crash Bandicoot archtype) really didnt suit me ... or a Pizza Cat (Samurai Pizza Cat) ... i choose Lucario

and since i'd been using TGLucario as a username before i became a furry, since it fitted so well with TGL ... it made a bit more sense


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine reminds me of me a bit actually.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is a feline named Lucy, she just- fits me...


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 19, 2009)

my fursona is a Chakat, and I guess I didn't choose it so much as it choose me. Ya, corny I know, but it was the first furry stuff I came across. I sort of owe my life to the whole Chakat thing too. Long story short: bored with life, if continued without chakats I'd probably have ended it due to depression. Luckily the furry community is so interesting it's hard to be bored anymore.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2009)

Blue-eyed crow...it started as a character in a poem and became a treasured part of my being. The outsider, the intrigue. She was such an amazing character that I gave her shifting abilities. I <3 her.


----------



## Lynny (Jan 21, 2009)

The Siamese cat...
A cat because I have always loved and identified with cats. My family
has always had at least 4-5 cats since I was born. (Right now, we have
13 cats: 9 indoor, 4 outdoor.) 
A Siamese because... I like the coloring and personality of the Siamese. I
first started liking Siamese when I read the Cat Who series. It stuck with 
me ever since.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 21, 2009)

Choosing a fox was due to my personality.
Many of my friends think I act like a fox.


----------



## KenJKitsune (Jan 21, 2009)

I chose a fox...well...because it was the first one to come to mine. That and I love the Starfox games. Honestly, now that I think about it more, I don't think any other version of my fursona would fit.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 22, 2009)

I chose a raptor because I've always been interested in dinosaurs, and I wanted to pick something that was NOT a fox or wolf.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 23, 2009)

I like alligators. They fit my personality.

So in other words, I like to swim, I eat almost anything, snap at anyone who dares come close, go into a deathroll if I manage to sink my teeth into you, and oftentimes can be found without pants... So watch out for that.


Plus I like to give my boyfriend a challenge when he attempts to draw me.


----------



## Lgnoto (Jan 24, 2009)

I went with the Eagle-Owl, because Iâ€™m too lazy to make my own species and this seemed to be the closest match to my personality, and flying seems like it would be fun.


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a lynxfox... mostly because I couldn't decide between the two, so I combined them. XD Really, though, I'm more fox than lynx. Foxies are playful and smart, which pretty much sums me up~ |D (But I just couldn't resist the opportunity to have lynx eartufts. It was necessary.)

I know lynxes and foxes aren't exactly uncommon species in the fandom, but I wasn't really going for originality so much as... ME-ness. I mean, it's my fursona. She's ME- I can't just pick my species that sorta fits just to be "more original," when I feel like something "cliche" fits me better. I don't really see fursonas as an originality contest so much as just... an identity. I can save my originality for my characters, who I can be as crazy as I like with! |D


----------



## Lite-Brite (Jan 25, 2009)

Riptor said:


> I chose a raptor because I've always been interested in dinosaurs, and *I wanted to pick something that was NOT a fox or wolf*.


 
Amen to that.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 26, 2009)

*looks over Star*  Wolf pups are cute <3


----------



## Aurali (Jan 26, 2009)

@Title.. What?! you don't like my fursona?!??!?!



KatKry said:


> Apologies if something like this has been brought up before.


 Thousands upon thousands of times

I created the dryeena cause it fits who I am perfectly.


----------



## Records (Jan 27, 2009)

I've always been more of a night person, and raccoons are everywhere where i live. My favorite characters in cartoons were always raccoons... when I decided to think up a character he turned out raccoon. I like the idea of being able to use my own tail as a blanket. I just hope chicks dig raccoons too.


----------



## Wuxade (Jan 27, 2009)

I really like cats.  I guess I just had my fursona on my mind just as a character for a bit.  Just something about their ears and just overall look.  x3  But I'm not exactly sure how I ended up with the color scheme...


----------



## Morroke (Jan 27, 2009)

Picked a wolverine, because they fit me perfectly. Quick to anger, vicious when provoked, defensive, and I pick fights with things much bigger than me.

And no offense to the wolves and foxes...but as cool as you are I'm sure the trillion combinations possible for them have been taken o-o; So yeaaaahhhh uncommon animal!!!


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Picked a wolverine, because they fit me perfectly. Quick to anger, vicious when provoked, defensive, and I pick fights with things much bigger than me.
> 
> And no offense to the wolves and foxes...but as cool as you are I'm sure the trillion combinations possible for them have been taken o-o; So yeaaaahhhh uncommon animal!!!



Do you have a metal skeleton and go calling random people 'bub', too?


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 28, 2009)

I chose the Wolf because i feel i have a strong tie to the wolf. I cant tell why but for as long as i can remember i have always understood them, the pack dynamics, the body language and everything.


----------



## Martin Fox (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always been obsessed with foxes.
I honestly don't believe in the whole "spirit animal" stuff, but I have always been obsessed with foxes. Ever since I learned their position in most folklore.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a tight bond with Coyotes, at the same time I match my own Apperance and Hieght to a maned wolf. Mine is Hybridized, the best of Both worlds.

My personality is a Coyote, and yet I am tall, skinny and have long limbs.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 29, 2009)

It just suits me, since I eat a lot, I like to climb trees, I sleep through the winter, and I've got something of a short fuse. Plus, they're the most common predator around where I live.


----------



## Tikara (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to be one of the most unoriginal fursonas here.. a Mew with purple Fur and an emerald stuck to the forehead xD

but as for why I went with a Mew, well.... kind of a long story

originally, my per/fursona was a purple Echidna/Dragon ((the Sonic Echidnas)) named Charmer, who I kept until about 2005. In late 2002, one of my favorite sprite comic artists had PokÃ©mon based avatars of themselves, so I thought, "Hmm.. I bet I could make one for myself!~"

So I crossed three of my favorite things together. Mews, the color purple, and shiny emeralds, to make Tikara. Originally she wasn't my persona off the bat, but I soon dropped Charmer as my persona when I started using Tik's name more often on the internet.

Thus the origin of the purple Mew with a gemerald in her forehead :3


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

I took a quiz and had a strong match to a tiger. Also I like white tigers.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 30, 2009)

As for Civets...

They're quite interesting creatures that reflect my personality well. They're quick, weasel-like, and playful. Plus they've got fluffy tails and are closely related to hyenas.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Because my other one is busy


----------



## Cogburn (Jan 30, 2009)

I have grappeled with a fursona for a long time.  I have a few that I fall back on, but I've never really been content with any of them.  I have "tried on for size" many species, but nothing has really ever hit that good intersection of an animal that I might resemble physically in some way but also has some corresponding personality traits.  I'm probably being too picky, but I've always hoped to find one that if someone who knew me.. or maybe even just saw my picture and knew me vaguely online.. were to see my depiction would say, "Yeah, I can definitely see how that fits you."

My standard ones are:
Gryphon - being both a Leo, but decidedly maneless (started losing my hair early and now just shave it) I figure what better combination of a lion and _bald_ eagle????  My preference, however, has always been to us a real-world animal.  Mythicals just seem a little overblown to use for myself.

Hyena - I've just always liked them.  Whenever I go to a zoo they're one of the first things I go look at.  Second on the list would be the giant anteater.  My brother once said a hyena fit, but couldn't really explain why.

Rooster - I just have a lot of fun drawing the rooster character. This came about when my gf suggested it because, "You are what you eat" and chicken is one of my favorite foods.  I don't know if it really fits me in appearance or temperament, but I have fun with it.  I also loved Chicken Joe in "Surf's Up" and can relate to his whole laid-back approach.

Boar - It's my Chinese zodiac by year.  The description they attribute to the symbol fits pretty well, but the whole pig thing just kind of stigmatizes the whole idea.

In tandem with the Chinese zodiac thing, I'm also a rooster based on the day of my birth.. so there'd be a more "official" tie-in with that one.  I've also done a rooster-grphyon before.. lion/rooster.


----------



## Jeffthecat (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeff...is a cat.  Because of an inside Joke that spans back many a year.  But now he's his own cat-person


----------



## OxfordTweed (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess I chose a mouse, because I was tired of all the like twink subby mice out there. Wanted to break a stereotype with it.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2009)

because i'm awesome. so i need an awesome animal to be my G :D


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 1, 2009)

i chose my fursona because i feel that i relate to it more than any other animal i could think of


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I wound up choosing my fursona through a process of trial and error. Tried different animals, started with dogs, then wolves, foxes. Eventually wound up on cats, and it just seemed to fit better than anything else.

Though, rabbit and fox were both pretty close. Actually, in the end it really wound up being cat over rabbit due to the fact that I've always wanted a nice long tail.


----------



## RidgeCityFM (Feb 1, 2009)

Cats are my favorite animal, and black and blue are my favorite colors. Plus some people compare me to a cat for some reason. :F


----------



## sobe (Feb 4, 2009)

looks, and a lil personality  (its bunny btw, just posted look for ~~bella~~)


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 6, 2009)

A Liger? Because it suits me the best, I LOVE Ligers, and as a bonus nobody else seems to be a Liger.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sly like a fox.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a personal preference, really. A little bit of egotism.


----------



## Laze (Feb 7, 2009)

I couldn't see myself as a fox or a wolf or anything. I barely share any sort of similarity with the creatures; I see them as quite mythical, sleek and actually somewhat athletic in nature and I'm pretty much the opposite of that. So a great lazy lizard, basking the day away on a nice hot rock seems to be more akin to my general lifestyle so I went with that.

Originally I was toying with the idea of adopting a Snapping Turtle persona.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2009)

Hyger because they're awesome.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 7, 2009)

i picked weasel just because they're my favorite animals, then it became obvious i am SO much like a weasel (good and bad).


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

KatKry said:


> Apologies if something like this has been brought up before.
> 
> What I'm basically asking is why did you choose that particular animal? Was it because it matched your personality or did you just like the way it looked?
> 
> Mine is a black leopard because they are my fav animal and it matches my personality. Independant, mysterious, dangerous, best left alone...


 
Awsome! your a leopard too! your the first one that I've seen in the few days that I have been a user. Either way I picked it because I knew that I wanted to be a feline. Picking which one was kinda hard because I like them all. I ended up picking the Amur Leopard after observing how they act in the wild. I just felt like the way they acted socially was similar to how I am in some respects. Over all I also just think that it really is a beautiful looking cat.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

a


----------



## Impasse (Feb 14, 2009)

KatKry said:
			
		

> Was it because it matched your personality or did you just like the way it looked?


A mix of both. I chose a tundra wolf because it reflects my preference of colder climates, and I modified the appearance to be less boring than a generic wolf with white fur.


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 15, 2009)

Cows are really under-appreciated, I really love them they feed us they clothe us and all they ask for is some sweet hay and room to graze. They're loving mothers, gentle, and when personified always voluptuous. Plus I have a bit of a lactation fetish so..XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

I am a Racist Frankenstein otherkin, I didn't choose it, it chose me :V .


----------



## Aurali (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE YOU WHITENOISE!

*hugs*


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> I LOVE YOU WHITENOISE!
> 
> *hugs*



 , although I have to ask where'd all the love come from? Admittedly I'm not accustomed to positive reactions to the things I say :V .


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

My new munk 'sona is because I was sexually attracted to a chipmunk I was photographing. :O


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> My new munk 'sona is because I was sexually attracted to a chipmunk I was photographing. :O


Do you really feel that it's in your best interest to mention that? Couldn't you have said "I was photographing a chipmunk, and it was cute" instead of of sounding like a creep?

I digress...

I enjoy studying mythological beasts of omen, and the Barghest is my favorite. Mute, ghostly, and a striking, horrifying omen. Of course my persona is capable of afflictions, haunting, and poltergeist-like activities. She can also directly harm people when she becomes tangible.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> , although I have to ask where'd all the love come from? Admittedly I'm not accustomed to positive reactions to the things I say :V .



ONE OF US!!
ONE OF US!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> ONE OF US!!
> ONE OF US!!



D:


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> D:



You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 16, 2009)

Honestly, I haven't figured that out yet (so why am I posting here...?)

I figure it's a hedgehog, or pine marten. No wait, a marthog.


Ladies and gentlemen, I have found my fursona


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Delirium said:


> Do you really feel that it's in your best interest to mention that?



No, I was making a joke, and once you're in this fandom, some others who don't know you're a furry and find out, will look at you like a creep. So take a joke.

For your own sake, I took those photos because I had too, it was assigned to me by my physical trainer. I couldn't get any squirrels in my pics when I was there, so the munk was my only hope and was a good model for a photoshoot, in means, that he/she didn't really mind that I was there.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, I was making a joke, and once you're in this fandom, some others who don't know you're a furry and find out, will look at you like a creep. So take a joke.


Well excuse me for thinking a furry was being unintentionally creepy. Yeah, I know the stereotypes. You don't have to point them out.

I've personally met people who speak of their zoophilia, and frankly, it's hard to recognize sarcasm over the internet.

Anyways, back onto the topic at hand...
My persona is also something I channel when doing shamanistic rituals. The power of a demon dog is highly valuable when channeled, but can lead to periods of complete insanity.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2009)

Delirium said:


> Well excuse me for thinking a furry was being unintentionally creepy. Yeah, I know the stereotypes. You don't have to point them out.
> 
> I've personally met people who speak of their zoophilia, and frankly, it's hard to recognize sarcasm over the internet.
> 
> ...



On a different subject, I'm intrigued by your fursona. Where did you get information on what a barghast is? I'd Google it, but I feel I may get the wrong answer. Also, Wiki only called it some clan from a book.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 17, 2009)

@ the indez my name is mr rabbit  rabbits are my fav animal  and i liked some one to draw a rabbit chat for me referring to the term mister


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, I was making a joke, and once you're in this fandom, some others who don't know you're a furry and find out, will look at you like a creep. So take a joke.
> 
> For your own sake, I took those photos because I had too, it was assigned to me by my physical trainer. I couldn't get any squirrels in my pics when I was there, so the munk was my only hope and was a good model for a photoshoot, in means, that he/she didn't really mind that I was there.



That didn't even make sense, are you high Brownsquirrel :V ?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> On a different subject, I'm intrigued by your fursona. Where did you get information on what a barghast is? I'd Google it, but I feel I may get the wrong answer. Also, Wiki only called it some clan from a book.


Well it's often used as an enemy in Medieval RPG games, and it's a popular mythological creature. Barghest is the term for large black demonic dogs that can physically harm you. Other types of demon-dogs are usually an omen of death, but may not harm the user in any way (other than proxy). There are stories of demonic black dogs throughout Britain and Wales. In the time of the plague (and years following), the dogs were sometimes called "Plague Dogs" (sound familiar?) and were thought to be witches or wizards as well. 

During that time, several attacks were reported, and only one was "verified". An entire church full of people during the plague were found murdered inside the church. The whole congrigation was dead, including the priest and bishops. They showed signs of being mauled by dogs, but no pawprints or dog fur were ever found. 

I <3 studying up on mythological creatures.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2009)

For deer: I was inspired upon seeing 3 white-tailed deer near my house. I had forgotten how elegant yet wild they looked. One of them stared at me for a few minutes before leaping off. It was..I dunno. An eye-opener I guess.


----------



## orionvw (Feb 24, 2009)

The two species of marmot are essentially me. I look, and act, very much like a marmota monax. Slow moving, sleepy (I can sleep almost anywhere) round, and brown, funky teeth. I can be cranky when cornered, and mostly solitary.

The other marmot species is the 'rockchuck', which is one of my nicknames as I love collecting rocks and diamond jewelry.

The animal that identifies with me is a black cat with a white spot on the throat. I do not actively choose this animal, but one has been with me almost every moment of life since age three....they just keep coming.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 24, 2009)

I chose a bull because I think my personality matches. Generally quiet, protective, loyal and noble. I know you might think a bull doesn't have these qualities but in respect to the herd, bulls are all of these.


----------



## Potato (Feb 24, 2009)

I chose a White Tiger because I've always loved the animal. Tiger's are so proud, majestic creatures. Solitary and beautiful. You cross them and it's their choice to leave you or to not bother. Also, I've recently been learning Japanese, and the Japanese word for White Tiger is awesome.

Yeah, I'm lame. =/


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 26, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

Born in a Feb. snowstorm = being an arctic fox.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 27, 2009)

i liked rabbits all my life thanks to my father (rip) since i was a baby he game me a plushie rabbit that i had till 2001 and got lost so this is why i got a rabbit fursona


Mrrabbit


----------



## Darlem (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrfurry said:


> i liked rabbits all my life thanks to my father (rip) since i was a baby he game me a plushie rabbit that i had till 2001 and got lost so this is why i got a rabbit fursona
> 
> 
> Mrrabbit


 Really? Seriously? No periods, no capitalization, poor grammer. I don't mean to be the english Nazi but please...


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

I chose mine because I have always thought wolves are awesome, and my personality is a lot like a wolf. Plus I've researched canines sense I was a little kid, I want to even study wolves upclose someday.


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 27, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm just a little black dog. Lets just say I'm a mixed breed!

I chose to be a dog for a few reason. One because my original name on Neopets was Wolfdog173 and my friend took to calling me Doggeh (a name that stuck!) and I've always loved dogs. 

I just chose to be a small black dog because thats what my own dog is.

Red markings and hair were added along the way because its my favorite color!


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 7, 2009)

I've always loved red foxes. Their personality matches mine quite a bit. Curious, adventurous, yet quiet and shy. 

And, well, I'm a redhead and get fox references irl a lot. xD
I think it's the perfect animal for me, despite it's reputation and popularity.


----------



## touge-union (Mar 7, 2009)

I think i chose a snow leopard because
- i am quite pale with lights blonde hair (despite the lack of spots, well not that kind)
- wanderer, hunter, solitary, stuff like that.
- Endangered if my life goes on at its current pace lol.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 7, 2009)

The hokkaido fox actually matches me quite well. 
http://image12.webshots.com/13/6/2/11/160560211NGoGmb_fs.jpg <-- Image is quite large.
I may look kinda mean, but get to know me and I'm really a shy/nice guy. =D

EDIT: People also call me fox boy, foxxy, and fox. XD

I'm pretty much a whore in the fandom as well. ._.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a bit of a mix i guess you can say..I am most like the wolf. I am very protective and a loving person until angered... I am also like a peregrine falcon.. it seems where ever i go one follows me. like the peregrine I can adapt to any surroundings and have a sharp eye on finding things.
*
*


----------



## Nekosan (Mar 16, 2009)

My friends had this joke that I am pretty much a cat in a mansuit and it kind of suits me.

My traits seem to suit being a cat as well.
I am somewhat detached and tend to get absorbed in my own projects.
I like my comfort and I am somewhat curious.


----------



## xenomorphlv426 (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm i dont have a fursona yet but a friend of mine thought up one for herself because i wanted to draw her character. she picked a lamb because lambs have that innocence about them and the bounce around the place and are easily distracted, and thats how she related to them.


----------



## KeatontheBlackJackal (Mar 24, 2009)

I've used the pen name "Keaton the Black Jackal" for as long as I can remember, even before I actually considered myself a furry and before I had an appropriate avatar. Eventually, when I learned that there were black-backed jackals, I decided to roll with it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2009)

Cuz birds rawk that much.

Nuff said.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 1, 2009)

Beech martens are my favourite animal, but i also like to think they fit me personality wise, as far as the little i know about them goes: they're playful, they like to cause mischief (seriously, they chew up people's cars so they can't get to work in the morning; they are little furry trolls) & they love sweet food.

added bonus: they originate in Europe but there is a population in Wisconsin -- my ancestry is Italian but i was born and raised in Minnesota. so close!!

canines and felines never really fit, but beech martens I just find work better and better whenever i learn something new about them. ;>


----------



## ilrak (Apr 1, 2009)

Raven is my therioside ... also, I'm a pretty corvine person anyway. Shiny objects are my kryptonite and I have always acted more like a bird than anything else ... plus a lot of other things to do with more spirituality mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## sweetbabytiger (Apr 1, 2009)

i chose a white tiger beacuese they are one of my favirite animals and they are like  me,rare,mysteious and caring and they are really cool to look at . i only just discovered my furry side about a month ago and a white tiger just seemd right to me not sure why.


----------



## PleasedAsPunch (Apr 1, 2009)

Weasel/wolverine. Because I'm a weaselly, tenacious, stubborn jerk.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I identify with the cow more than any animal out there.  I'm usually the large clumsy girl in class that tends to doze off after a few minutes of quiet.  My totem is a horse, but she's told me that I shouldn't label myself as one for some reason.


----------



## nevanfox (Apr 3, 2009)

I've changed fursonas a bunch, though I still hold onto each even after it ceases being my primary character.  All of my fursonas have been role-played at some point, and they all have backgrounds.  But their creation has background with me, as well.

Before I was introduced to furry, I had a fondness for wolves which only grew after I saw the Anime "Princess Mononoke" for the first time.  My GF at the time would role-play with me, and though she had played a wild cat with her younger relatives before, we started playing wolf pack.  My family also noticed my interest in wolves, and for a number of years got me a bunch of wolf paraphrenalia, some of which I still have.  Still, I played quadrupedal ("feral") wolves in nature, with storylines usually surrounding drama in the pack.  Once or twice some sort of hollywoodized tribal magic got into the plots, but other than that it was just about a wolf pack.  Besides this I played human characters, or near-human, like elves and the like, of both the sci-fi and fantasy genres.

It was after I joined a role-playing forum that I created a sci-fi character who could transform at will into an anthro or full quadrupedal wolf, among other abilities.  There I started really exploring the possibilities of being an anthro, and became a furry.  I kept that character for a few years, but eventually just stopped posting.  I still privately work on the character's world and history, and occasionally think about bringing him back, but when I created him I was more of an angsty teen, and so have trouble identifying with him anymore.

Near the end of my time playing that character, I noticed the abundance of kitsune characters, and got curious as to what made these characters so popular.  After looking into kitsune a bit, I stumbled across a page on the Fox Totem, and suddenly felt that fox suited me faaaaaaar better than wolf.  I'm not a pack animal, nor do I appreciate status battles or the general jock aggressiveness that tends to be associated with wolves.  I've always been fond of 'brain over braun', and similar themes like the song from "Sword in the Stone" while Merlin and Arthur are fish.  I've stopped bullies that way, and even when words failed, have repeatedly been able to either avoid or win battles with wit.  I take 'survival of the fittest' to include intelligence, deciding that, when it's a serious fight and I didn't bring it on myself, it's ok to use whatever means neccessary, no matter how dirty or "unfair", to get myself out of it, and consequently win.  I also accept the chances that that attitude will bite me in the butt.  That's life, after all.  Just try to stay ahead of trouble as long as you can.  I still value morals, but I prefer to determine them myself.  I like the path of least resistance, the one that tries to make *everybody* happy first, but gives up quickly when somebody refuses to be happy.  I like friendship, but I don't want to be surrounded by people at all times; I like having more than one plan (multiple escape routes), and I like being invisible when I want to be, but to be noticed when I think I have something to offer.  I don't like to make commitments, but I only want a committed relationship, and will definitely be committed for that.  I have such a relationship.

Since I chose fox, I've briefly been a rather immature kitsune; a reclusive, geeky inventor fox; a more elaborate, clever, deep, and driven kitsune who started as a sort of guide to the inventor and became a primary character; and then Nevan, who is sort of based on the previous two combined.  Few of my characters have not been well thought out, and all who have a history have a personal place in my life and heart, and a great deal of meaning and symbolism surrounding them.

Nevan is my current fursona.  His coloration is similar to my last character, and the markings under his eyes have meaning, in fact, his entire coloration does, to an extent.  His name is, at least according to babynames.com, Irish for "Little Saint".  I usually chose my names either by meaning from babynames or a similar site, or from a translation site, looking for specific meanings that work well enough as names.  I don't usually go for "cool" meanings, just usually meanings which again, are symbolic to me.  Sometimes they're no more than slightly poetic or artistic.

I know the process of choosing a fursona ranges from "It seemed cool" to "It was something that happened to me" to "It clicked from birth" to "It's my spirit animal".  For me, it's sort of all of those, in little ways.  Who knows - maybe this'll be helpful to somebody else.  In any case, it's my fursona.

Sorry for the near essay-length post, but I tend, at least at first, to be rather wordy, especially on subjects that matter to me.  Do hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe, seeing everyone elses reasoning is interesting.

Me? I've always been conected with dragons, as far back as I can remember. You can't talk to/about me without bringing up dragons at least a dozen times. 

The dragon is everything I see in myself, wish to see in myself, hope for in the future, and believe in now. Noble and Elegant, Wise and Knowledgable, Greedy and Vain, Vicious and Wild, Majestic and Mythical, Transient. Not for or of this world but a being unique to the collective immagination of man-kind. The one enduring great beast who may die in body but never  in spirit, who lives on through eternity in the heart of man.

It's hard not to be facinated by them.

But I see so many dragons running around, and the typical anthro-western dragon just didn't suit me. I needed somthing that better connected to ME more than just my affinity to dragons. It was a lengthy process of designing my fursona, combining details I liked, throwing out those I didn't. 

So, in summary, I picked a Fur Dragon because it is the culminaion of all of MY traits in a fashion that is unique without being some odd ultra-hybridized mess. The powerful, intrinsic connection with the dragon, combined for the security and serenity that comes from more mammalian traits.

Plus, its just so damn cute.


----------



## seraphimsins (Apr 4, 2009)

always been a fox , personality is very insecure and shy , more apt to lash out at new people , and with friends very likely to wrestle X3

and physically i have the demeanor... i r fluffeh! not really....


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a tibetan fox. I'm a no non-sense person, avoid people I'm not familiar with, and I tend to lurk about.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 5, 2009)

I chose kangaroo because of a character in the comic Circles. (Taye.) I find them interesting, but before the comic I hadn't really paid them much attention. Now they're one of my favourite. 

My new alt is a cougar. They've always been my favourite animal, and I feel kind of kin to them. Their temperment, etc. So I finally got around to making a character, and I like him so much that he's kind of an alternate fursona now. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2009)

I chose squirrel because: They are my top favourite animal, i find them interesting, they are an adorable little creatures, They are not very common within the fandom, in comparison to foxes and cats anyway.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Apr 14, 2009)

When I was little(-er), my grandmother told me a beautiful story about the Cheetah.  I fell in love with the Cheetah and that story... but felt that I can't quite be that.  I'm not long-legged.  I'm fast, but not the fastest.  I want to work towards perfection and enjoy never getting there.  So I'm the Cheetah's shadow, my own invented tatzel cheetah.  I'm smaller with thicker fur and different spots, longer ears, and a specialized tail for a rarely-used skill.  My fursona is petite, compact, and muscular, as I am.  And, of course, I may have a little insulation... ^^

I'm so self-centered... it sickens me.  Sorry.  Wow... there are some neat stories here!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been through different fursona changes (not many though)

I'll focus on the dragon. The Eastern Dragon. The skirt wearing genderless freak I created as my main self online. What can I say? If I look back on my own history, I feel like an dragon that fought a thousand battles against intimidating odds and somehow came out on the top. These were not battles of violence, these were mental battles, and battles of words, and wits, and actions. It was my wit and determination against their demoralization and bull-shit...my enemies, and I will  not get into that too much.

These were battles to be what I want in face of people who treat my ambitions like fantasy. You'll understand if you felt what I felt, being of sound mind and body  only to be told that you cannot exist in the regular world because you learn differently. If you get born with a minor disability in certain places in America...you are messed up for life by these people who pretend to want to help you and in doing so ruin you. So you have to be tough to get them off your back early enough so that you can follow your true potential.

That is what originally pushed me towards the idea of having a dragon fursona because when it comes down to what I feel like, a dragon is what pops up. I held back for a long time though. It was perhaps because I did not want to dishoner that which I really like. Or perhaps it was due to a feeling of animosity towards certain people take on the dragon a persona but don't even fit it properly. I always felt the dragon did fit me...but I never acted on it. Until recently.

After certain things I began to take a closer look at myself. If I were to be a dragon as a fursona, which dragon would I actually fit? I think about it. I think about my own behaviors and habits. I could only conclude that loosly I am similar to the eastern variety.

The Eastern dragon has these attributes: Intelligence, Wisdom, Objectivity, Arrogance, and a pechant for music, literature, poetry, good food, and natural surroundings. It is an observer, it is a healer, it is a helper when the request is reasonable. Like all dragons it is a hoarder of valuables.  It is no great fighter, perhaps using wit and words rather than claw and teeth. It is more delicate than it's western cousin.

Do I have these attributes? I do have most if not all of them. Also several more. So I have chosen the eastern dragon as my fursona. It reflects parts of me, such as my past and how I have fought to be were I am now, and how I have always used words rather than fists to get my point across. It reflects several behaviors within me, and attides I portray.

I went further out of respect for certain mythos and made the character genderless. I suppose that reflects my asexuality.

Now perhaps the dragon is not a real creature but that also reflects an aspect of me. I chose a fictional creature as my fursona, because it's mythos reflects me, and it's non-existence is a reminder that according to many people I should not exist. Here I am though. I won. Go me.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Apr 16, 2009)

I chose the Llama simply because it reflects who I am.

I am smart, I am full of wisdom[or at least I believe I am], and I am VERY goofy looking! lol!

To prove it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1999972/

Yeah...


----------



## coonluv2990 (Apr 16, 2009)

When I was little I used to watch Animal Planet ALL the time. And one day I watched a special on cheetahs. And became VERY fascinated with them. Ever since then if we(my sisters) were playing jungle I was a cheetah.... now Im a furry.

I think they are beautiful animals, so lean and long. And the 'tear marks' are soooo pretty. They are fast like me, beautiful like me lol. And all around interesting. They are soo diffrent from all the other big cats.

I love them.....


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wolf! I guess because I identified with them; a kindred spirit. I'm semi-nocturnal, I have a strong pack bond but I don't like many people outside of the pack (until I get to know them), if I'm not with the pack I'm a loner, I love meat xD, and... well I really like them. 

If I weren't a wolf I'd be tiger, I think. But I am who I am *Yawns and stretches out a bit*


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

-_- everyone identifies with wolves, but they are neat

it was between hyena or marten

i chose hyena cuz of the awsome factor, yeah i chose cool over cute


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of people do, shindo o.o; but still, to each their own eh?


----------



## Whipblade (Apr 17, 2009)

My mate and I got into a conversation about if we were an animal what would it be. 
I told him he'd be a Rottie and his Dad would be a pitbull. They are both stocky musuclar builds, but Dad is shorter with a temper. While Mate is taller and friendlier.
My mate said I was a Jack Russel. Short, small and spirted. (Yappy, energtic, and territorial.. of everything! XD)

Yes we did steriotype. 

Anyways, that's how we got ours. Even if I think my mate is more Wookie than Rottie some times XD


----- Edit----

Just as I posted this I saw the Nerf Herder under my Avie.. and laughed!  I just did a fast sketch to annoy my mate on the very Star Wars quote.

Little Nerf balls with legs and grumpy faces chanting "Nerf or Nothing" being herded by Han sitting on a Nurf gun with legs.   

I like Star Wars... XD Mate's obsessed with it.


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I represent myself with a tiger. Fursona? I dunno. One halloween i dressed up as a tiger, but i couldn't growl well so i barked. alot. and then i came up with this crazt story about me being a barking tiger that was raised by wolves, ect, ect... it became this big indepth thing that involves everyone i know. So, to this day if i'm an animal I'm a tiger, barking or otherwise.


----------



## shinragod (Apr 19, 2009)

My fursona is a raccoon. I chose a raccoon because they are traditionally depicted as sneaky but charming, pesky but adorable, cuddly yet wild.
You could say I display such characteristics .X-p


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a lion because it matches my personality rather well. I'm lazy, I'll sleep most of the day away if i can, I like the night, I don't care what others think of me, (lions don't seem to care about anything but just being a lion) I love being a carnivore, I've loved The Lion King ever since it's existence, I dream alot about being an anthro lion, my hair color is the same as most lions manes, I can actually purr like a cat (though there is a dispute on weather lions can purr or not; I say they can cuz I've heard it) I cant think of any other thing I'd rather be, and lions are just plane awesome cats. There are more reasons, but those are the ones that stick out in my head at this time.

And can someone maybe post some of the quizzes? I'd like to take some to see what they put me as.


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 25, 2009)

Intriguing.

I must confess, I was initially surprised at how many dragons there were, but now I think about it, they're a mythic and mysterious creature, capable of just about anything. Practically everyone fits some kind of dragon. I've had the subject on my mind two minutes and already I can see myself as a small, nimble red dragon of some sort, with big claws.

Now I don't actually know much about the fandom; I'm not exactly a closet fur, I don't hide my nature, but neither do I go out of my way to show it, or follow much up. As such, I know little but what I have taught myself, and what Wikipedia has to say.

As you may have noticed had you looked two inches to your left, I am a Kitsune, KitsÃºnh, spirit fox, whatever you want to call it. It's actually an interesting story, at least to me. Basically, the more I read, the more paranoid I got.

Since about thirteen, I've never been able to lie. My face burns up, I feel hollow, and am compelled to tell the truth. -gasp- Kitsune can't lie either, at least not the servants of Inari. Though they can be extremely good at implying an untruth through the truth, as am I. They also have no sense of good and evil; while I may have human knowledge of the subject, I've rarely caught myself using either word in that context. I've always had an affinity for magic too, particularly spirit and energy manipulation. Kitsune are spirits, as such, and use the energy of their surroundings to do their dirty work. 

Plus, I love messing with dogs' minds... They're so stupid and fun to play mind games on ^^

...No offence to you other canines 

Lastly, I have an odd ability to 'phantom' any limb I like; Basically, I can send phantom signals to appendages I don't have, and can create a phantom response. These 'new' limbs get itchy after awhile, believe it or not. And what I can summon up more quickly than anything else is _tails._ Yes, plural. Three of them, and I can 'control' them independently. I can phantom up to seven before I start losing them, but three is most comfortable.

Call me crazy, I'll agree with you. I know I'm completely mental, but sometimes it's fun to whack someone with an imaginary tail ^^

I've had this 'ability,' if you want to call it that, years before I was even really interested in foxes. I'd often phantom thumbs on my feet. What really makes my head spin is that Kitsune are shape shifters and can take practically any form they like; Go figure.

The main thing I like is that I don't actually have a name... I have not yet found a name that encompasses everything that he is. However, it is customary to call a spirit fox "Kitsune." Which is appropriate, because _that_ is everything he is.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 28, 2009)

Still working up mine, I've decided to go for a Concession-themed Draconid.
By the way, I really like your Fursuit, Trpdwarf :3


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I went with wolf/collie mix after trial and error. At first I was all about the wolves, but then I experimented with different species. I was a skunk, a deer, a bat, a lynx, a fox, and a husky at one point, but in the end I loved wolves the most. And I went half collie to make my fursona shorter and give her a fluffier tail. :3 And I like how I'm part domesticated, part wild. 

I've always related to and loved wolves x3 and collies are my favourite dog. YEA. :3 I don't think there are that many woollies around x3


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, to properly answer the question, it would have to be "Why did you chose THOSE fursonas?"  Now for my answer(s).


I chose Dragonxander Emerald, the precursor dragon, because I created the species based on how I am & how do I think human relationships should be (that is, all the moral values many humans don't practice are inherent nature for most Precursor Dragons).  It is also in some way a symbol of national pride, since precursor dragons happen to look a lot like 'vejigantes', mythical dragon-like creatures coming from African folklore that are often displayed at carnivals here in Puerto Rico.  Also notice that the species color is the same green found in many natural places of Puerto Rico (shallow, pristine waters; plants in many of our forests' grounds).  It also happens that -the way I developed Dragonxander's personality- is the way I actually act in public.

Also, in some way, Dragonxander is somewhat of an idealized version of me.  As an added plus, I've used Dragonxander & his species in some creative schoolworks, with positive outcomes in terms of opinion.


On the other side, I chose Lucario Boricua (obvioiusly a Lucario) for tons of reasons.  One of them is this great deal of identification with it:

- Personality traits.

- Similar approaches to life when compared to several of the most noticeable Lucarios (i.e. PokÃ©mon movies, PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon videogames...).

-Some signioficant national symbolism, while at the same time odd coincidences.  Notice that the standard Lucario has about the same colors as an authentic Puertorrican flag (check my sig).  Also, notice the weird coincidences between "Lucario" (western name), "Rukario" (the japanese name) & "Boricua" (the national adjective derived from "BoriquÃ©n", a name the former inhabitants of Puerto Rico gave to our country).  Check the attached image.

-It's my favorite PokÃ©mon, & it happens to fit quite well in the furry fandom.

-It's practical if I want to mingle at some multiple interest conventions (such as the Kaisen Entertainment Fair is).  I can both represent some videogames, some anime & some furry fandom at the same time!


----------



## X (Apr 28, 2009)

because i couldd not deside on just one species, it just ended up being a shapeshifter. 
hence the name "x"; because its a variable, just like the math symbol.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 28, 2009)

Dude you should so be "Y"


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

X said:


> because i couldd not deside on just one species, it just ended up being a shapeshifter.
> hence the name "x"; because its a variable, just like the math symbol.



O_O oh wow.
I have a shapeshifting phoenix character named X... 

 you should talk to him. he's really cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

:/ I honestly dont know what my fursona should be... I'm partial to wolves, but I just dont like dogs. 

I had this idea of being a Chupacabra or perhaps a Cnidarian--thanks to franken-fran. I've already drawn the chupacabra, but ... eh... nothing fits really.

if anything, I'd probably just be a white wolf like my main character Quinn.


----------



## KilikOdagawa (Apr 29, 2009)

Because I was in love with Fox McCloud and Robin Hood...then I realized I fit the bill of the stereotype...


----------



## Xiao (Apr 30, 2009)

I went to Australia to study abroad my sophomore year in college, and on my down time I went to a nearby wildlife park. As soon as I saw the dingoes running around and tackling each others, I was like "whoa". Ever since, I've thought that dingoes are the coolest animal on the Earth.


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

In the first furry comic I read (The Suburban Jungle), there was a story arc where two kangaroos, Wally Roo and Mikey (from the Class Menagerie) pursued a relationship in a perfectly mature, unflamboyant manner. Since then, I've just always associated myself with kangaroo furs. That was a good story arc, if people are into gay furry stuff.
http://www.suburbanjungle.com/d/20030423.html


----------



## Miaka (May 3, 2009)

Squirrel actually fits me a lot better now than it did when I chose it as my fursona. XD
When I chose it... I don't think i even knew why. It was just an idea, came into my head, I decided to go with it, because I was sick of being a cat. Cat's are aloof, lofty, self-important pains in the ass, and I didn't want that to be people's first impression of me. So, instead I chose something that was cute and energetic, if a bit annoying.

As I'm thinking about it, though... Squirrels are kind of universal, aren't they? They're everywhere. They're both an urban and rural creature, and variations are found all over the world. I love both the city and the country- I'm far too used to urban conveniences, but I still love nature, and I never get enough travel.

...Of course, it helps that it's pretty much impossible to take one seriously, and I always try to be kind of goofy and light-hearted.


----------



## MattyK (May 3, 2009)

Well, I believe it's time to submit my story.

I've been a Dragon Obsessionist over the last few years, so where better to go than an Anthro-Dragon(Currently clothed in Combine Soldier Armor )
I chose Anthro-Dragon, because they are a Blank Canvas in a way, something to be looked at Uniquely, instead of the "Pic 'n' Mix" of Foxes. My Fursona is something of an Oddity, being used Online in Ingame Conflicts, being used as my Online Alias almost everywhere I go, and also as my Roleplaying Character.


----------



## Wreth (May 3, 2009)

X said:


> because i couldd not deside on just one species, it just ended up being a shapeshifter.



This


----------



## Idlewild (May 3, 2009)

Well, I've been a horse freak for years. You know the basics: riding, reading every book I could about them, posters on the walls, collecting statues and plushies and all that. It seemed like a great fit, even though I definitely acknowledge that I have no "special connection" to horses in particular. I don't have any natural riding ability, I'm not a horse whisperer, etc.

But one horse I helped train was a Holsteiner stallion, and we seemed to have similar personalities. When he wasn't being young and naive, he was laid back, and we could just "chill" together. I did more research and the breed fit me like a glove.


----------



## slydude851 (May 3, 2009)

I like being a fish, a pretty cute one too, because at school, some of my friends, they were female, started naming the other people in my grade animals, they named me a guppy.  so its stayed with me for less then a year, but left a noticable mark.  So I consider myself a guppy from those people at school.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Don't have a fursona, I classify myself as catboy xD

I use mew as my online identifier though, and I relate to the relative freedom that mew represents. And it's teal because it's my favorite color xD


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 5, 2009)

I've been interested in different animals throughout my life in phases. Horses, cats, wolves, dragons, gryphs...

I've always liked The Lion King, though. After I 'rediscovered' the movie 2 or 3 years ago and started obsessively drawing art for it, I got hooked up with the guys at TLKFAA, saw that several had (generally non-morphic) fursonas, and thought, "Oh, that's a good idea. I should be able to draw myself as a lioness so as to keep the site on-topic." So Mahewa was born. Since then I've grown to really like her as a reflection of myself, and I just can't picture her as any other species. ^^

Aside from that, I admire the power, determination, and cooperation of lionesses on the hunt. And I like meat.


----------



## Maura (May 5, 2009)

I picked a house cat (_Felis domesticus_) because my mom is allergic to cats, but I've always wanted one. I can relate to cats because I'm independent but I'm also very loving and friendly. But I do have my moments, like cats do... plus, I just... like cats.
I was originally going to choose a tiger, because I love them, but I decided against it, because I can't relate to a tiger as much as a house cat.
I still need to decide on a breed. I'm thinking American shorthair.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Teal Mews are the ones that drank nitrous oxide in factories.  That or they are shining Pokemon.  

I choose Kitsune because in addition to being smarter than the average joe, Kitsune also have the ability to manipulate victims with subterfuge.  They have no evil or good associations and are generally trickster spirits.  I myself love to be classified as the one who is doing the tricking, and as is often the case of Kitsune, I too enjoy an intellectual advantage over opponents.  After all Knowledge is quite deadly yes?  

I suppose I could like them for the regular reasons people like to be furry with but my main reasoning under Kitsune is that their intelligence and will of enjoyment takes precedence and is a driving force of their life.  Hee hee hee.....


----------



## D-vious (May 5, 2009)

I chose a roo because there's many of them around where my home is and I think they're cool.


----------



## Vece (May 8, 2009)

My fursona isn't even a real animal per say but a made up creature called a skeveni which is I guess, a mixture of all the things I really wanted to be. Based off pokemon, but not really a pokemon because it's much cooler.


----------



## Dodger S. (May 8, 2009)

Chosing a wolf because they are beautilful, and so mysterious!


----------



## artifictialfoxy (May 9, 2009)

After ill draw my fursona you will see, but as my fursona is weirder the better.


----------



## MattyK (May 9, 2009)

Well I recently changed Fursona. So I might as well say why.

_Because I like being small and adorable, ohh yeah and RPedly sitting on people's shoulders._
I'd really elaborate on that. But I just in that kinda mood. Gimme a day.


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2009)

Well...I'm kinda undecided still. I say canine because I can't decide between a wolf or a fox. I switch dom/sub.

Why wolf and fox? I've always liked wolves and foxes. My first rp character is my favorite character Sukura, a wolf demon. However, my next character was Mesuno, a fox demon. I've also been compared to a fox with certain qualities I have, but I love the idea of being powerful and aggressive because IRl...well, I'm not agrgressive.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 10, 2009)

Because Aphistos (The Agra-Nu-Tagresh) is my fictional character in fantastical/science-fiction scenes... If u want more, i can give u a good pages worth... or more...


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

because the chronicles of narnia was an awesome movie.


----------



## runCoyoterun (May 10, 2009)

My fursona is a coydog. mostly coyote mixed with some german shepherd mutt-ness.

I've had a coydog as a fursona for about 3 years now, before that I had a pitbull as a fursona. ( safe for work: http://collared.deviantart.com/art/Mean-Green-Halloween-40476407 ) her name was Arcenic.  I changed because i feel that a pitt just didn't represent me anymore.

I changed to a coydog.  Coyotes are one of my favorite animals; i love reading about Coyote and his antics and relating them to me.  Run ( and my boyfrien's character,  safe for work: http://runcoyoterun.deviantart.com/art/puppy-love-112613753 ).

Coyotes are adaptible, independent, small, wiley, the butt of many a joke, teachers, learners, they move like cats (carefully, with poise, but can be just as silly) and absolutely adorable. 

Dogs are loyal, dependable, adorable, domesticated, teachable and intelligent. 

I can give more info, this just fits the bill though.


My username is actually a play on "GoSpotGo" type of things


----------



## Evanswift (May 11, 2009)

I picked a swift fox cause there's not many of them around and I like the way they look. Foxes always seemed cool to me and I like to draw them.


----------



## Emidol (May 18, 2009)

So many reasons...


First of all dolphins are generally considered as both fun-loving and highly intelligent creatures (some argue that, because their brain is more complex than ours, they may even be smarter than humans).

Secondly, I love swimming. Moreover having the ability to freely move in a 3-dimensional area is another symbol of - well, freedom.

Thirdly, dolphins have the amazing ability to put only half of their brain to sleep while the other half is fully awake. Symbolically speaking, this also describes me pretty well.

Fourthly, and I realise this reason will probably seem cynical, bottlenose dolphins are those most commonly chosen to do tricks for the entertainment of the general public and, despite the fact that they could (intellectually speaking) probably capable of much more, they seem to accept their situation. Again this is, symbolically speaking, rather similar to myself. [/cynicism]

Fifth, there are many recorded stories of doplhins helping out drowning humans, while I have a habit of helping people (and animals) out if I see they are in trouble.

Finally, dolphins' echolocation sounds are usually assimilated to the sound of laughter, and my laugher sometimes does sound slightly like a dolphin's


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

I chose Dragon's as my fursona in particular because they suit my style of the love of freedom and exploration. I am very keen to meet new people and am also quite tall which would go well with my dragon image too. To be completely honest I just thought "Thats so me if I was a furry"..


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 18, 2009)

I guess i choose a Hawk as my fursona as like Kao put in such a nice MSN chat:


			
				Kao said:
			
		

> Kao says: Yup musical and interest in arts normally contributes to a free spirit





I have always like hawks and i used to go to my uncles farm and do Falconry which was awesome and the sheer strength in them could be seen...
And the Idea of a Hawk Fursona just kinda fitted me


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 18, 2009)

I've loved wolves ever since I was 11 for many reasons, and they're such beautiful creatures, so of course I made my fursona one.


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Dark Hawk said:


> I guess i choose a Hawk as my fursona as like Kao put in such a nice MSN chat:



Oh dear god, I'm so not speaking to you anymore on there if your going to quote me


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 18, 2009)

I chose my fursona for a couple reasons: dogs interest me and my moms a bitch.... That's all I can think of.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 18, 2009)

kingdomjacko said:


> I chose my fursona for a couple reasons: dogs interest me and my moms a bitch.... That's all I can think of.


 I do not see how the second part is related...


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 18, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I do not see how the second part is related...


 Since no one else in my family is a furry I based my fursona on what I think my parents would be.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 18, 2009)

My previous choices had reasons. I have a (bad?) habit of overthinking things to an extreme degree, so I put a lot of associations to the older incarnations of my fursona.

With stoat, I avoided that, and actually feel better about it. I feel like I have less to consign myself to and that I'm more free to shape it as I will.

The other influencing factor was, of course, that stoats are sodding adorable. x3


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 28, 2009)

for me, as a child I would often pretend that i was a wolf, i have always felt a connection with them, I later found out from a native shaman that my spirit animal is a wolf, and after seening furry wolf art I just konw, that if i was a furry i am a wolf. I have always felt that it was a part of me, a part of who i am.


----------



## Rabies (May 28, 2009)

Why opossum? I had struggled to find the "perfect species" for me for YEARS. I thought if I didn't represent myself as a species whose traits matched my personality, I was doing it wrong.

Stupid, huh?

So then I got over it, and went for an animal with which I have very little in common so that I wouldn't fall into that trap again. I decided on opossum because I adopted a short-tailed opossum about a year ago and I LOVE HIM. Seriously, I'm dotty over that little guy. He was like my gateway marsupial: I now think opossums in general are really, really swell little critters, so I chose to align myself with them.

P.S. That's my opossum in my icon  His name is Zolte! LOVE HIM!


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like foxes and wolves.Foxes because they are cuddly and small.*Hugs fox furries*And wolves I prefer to think as my wolf who found a partner I found love he accepts me and I love him.Most people find it weird that a girl likes wolves but I am really different from my college roommates but I like being outside the box.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Also wolves don't get the love they deserve they are awesome!!!


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jun 15, 2009)

I chose a reindeer because I like deer and would like to think I have some sort of similarity with them. Also, Rudolph had a big affect on me.

And I am retarded and jump in front of cars when they come by. It is a humbling lifestyle.


----------



## Kesslan (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally I just started RPing various characters over the years, got tired of playing humans all the time and one day started playing a CS Battlecat (Panther type) in a Rifts game online. I found it so much more interesting and.. welll.. I've been a Panther ever since. It just... well it just fit for some reason. I like it and I've never once considered ever changing it.

Edit: Of course, since panthers are not an actual species I had to stop and think if it was Jaguar or Leopard. Though I've settled on Leopard for the most part.


----------



## Evolus (Jun 16, 2009)

Back when I played the Pokemon video games, I once owned Pokemon Silver. An Espeon was the first Pokemon I managed to train to level 100 without the use of cheat devices. I was proud of him, since he actually turned out to be quite powerful, which made it all the more rewarding since I felt like I earned it.

Furry to Furry, the first furry forum I ever found and used, once had a large scale Pokemon RP that I participated in. At the time, I hadn't yet decided what my fursona was going to be, but I decided to be a generic, non-anthro Espeon for the sake of the RP. Overtime, Evolus gained the numerous qualities that make him the unique kitty he is today, and the character just kinda stuck as my permanent fursona. Though other Espeon fursonas exist out there, I think mine is the only one that has been modified to such a great and unique degree. Ideally, I'd like my fursona to be recognizable by many in the future, and the many commissions I've received as well as the ones I plan to get in the future will hopefully help with that. ^_^

In addition, Espeons are also cats, and any who know me well can tell you how catlike I truly am. I exhibit most all stereotypical feline fursona behaviors, and honestly I feel like I have an unexplainable connection to felines.

So in short, Espeon means a lot to me. He's a symbol of my childhood innocence, mixed with my adult emotions and desires. My childhood was a much happier time for me, and being an Espeon, which links to one of my happiest childhood memories, helps me with that. ^_^


----------



## Nimhster (Jun 19, 2009)

I chose to be a mouse because after I watched the 1982 animated film, "The Secret of NIMH", I liked the movie enough to start drawing fan art. After creating a few of my own characters, I've decided to make a character after me, in which I nicknamed "Nimhster". However, since that's his nickname, his real name is Adam, which is my name in real world.


----------



## ijp290 (Jun 20, 2009)

I chose the species I did because I created it. And of the several species I've created, This is the one I've invested the most time in.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 20, 2009)

I just created my own species.  It does not have a name other than SixEars..because it has six ears. xD I suppose she is an alien/dragon..thingy. :3


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jun 20, 2009)

probably because wolves have been easiet to draw for me sence i can remember, if not being one of my favorite animals. i added blue husky to the mix because it made the color scheme make more sence.


----------



## EspaTech (Jun 21, 2009)

I chose kit-fox because I like their large ears. Also, foxes have been a huge fascination of mine (along with every other narutard out there... --_-- *hates Naruto with a passion*) and they resemble my life, sort of. Always moving from place to place, to place, and they're not very social. They travel in small packs, and I only have a small (1) group of close friends I hang out with. No one elese seems to like me cause I'm too weird ._. And they're TINY!!!


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am a Kangaroo. I was a Wolf for over a year but changed because there's just too many of them. I chose a Roo because from Canids, they are my next favorite animal. And other reasons as well. Mostly changed to be different.


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

I chose a bear because when I thought about it, 
alot of my charecteristics I share with bears.
But My bear is cool, when I have finished drawing 
my variouse consepts I'll show you all.


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

Fox... breed varies depending on mood/ charectar I write bout. But they're solitary, cautious, sneaky, smart, yet completely loyal to a mate (Equivalent for me is friends.) That and there's something........ magical bout them.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

My fursona is a wolf because I prefer to have a fursona who is brave, fearless, large, hearty, and fun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a wolf because...

I can draw wolves.
and they be cool.


----------



## Crookslap Dominoe (Jun 24, 2009)

I chose a rat because I like the tails, they're smart and kind, and because it was a sort of protest against how tons of people only pick from a small selection of animals (no offense to anyone who does use them) such as foxes, wolves, dragons, and the like whereas rats are incredibly common.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 26, 2009)

elidolente said:


> I;am an Arctic wolf because it fits my personality very well. Also,l my first dream about furry was me being a werewolf, (second one being a lion, but thats irrelevant). I am honorable, possess integrity, and loyal to friends and family (pack). Also arctic because I love cold, and can stand almost any calamity in life (Artic wolves known for survivability).
> 
> I am also a cold person, who can be stubborn, quick to argue and is better at surviving than actually living.



Arcitc bit aside (although I do like the cold) you basically wrote my post for me here.


----------



## Koray (Jun 26, 2009)

elidolente said:


> I;am an Arctic wolf because it fits my personality very well. I am honorable, possess integrity, and loyal to friends and family (pack). Also arctic because I love cold, and can stand almost any calamity in life (Artic wolves known for survivability).
> 
> I am also a cold person, who can be stubborn, quick to argue and is better at surviving than actually living.


^ Pretty much this... Except that I'm not a cold person


----------



## KatKry (Jun 26, 2009)

Blimey. I made this thread such a long time ago and it's still going ^^"


----------



## Koray (Jun 26, 2009)

KatKry said:


> Blimey. I made this thread such a long time ago and it's still going ^^"


It's a cool thread


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Penguin because They have been my favorite animals since i was born and find them the most entertaining and facinating animals.


----------



## AuroraTheCat (Jul 1, 2009)

i chose a sand cat cuz most ppl told me that i was very cat-like and my favorite cat breed is the sand cat.i made my fursona purple cuz its a wierd color and im very wierd 






 --- sand cat


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

I've always had an affinity for fluffy animals. I didn't want to be a catgirl, though, because it's too clichÃ© and suggestive. I chose a fox over a wolf because I wanted my fursona to be cuddle-size. :3


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I have 2. I picked cats because I love cats (I have 3 but only 1 is actually mine) and  my first one is grey and white and friendly looking and shy but friendly because that's how my friends see me. My other is Black and red and mysterious and secluded but loyal to the people he does talk to, because that's how I see me.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 2, 2009)

I chose a german shepherd because I wanted to be a canine that represented strength. Although a wolf would definitely fit the bill, I just didn't think it represented my personality, plus there are a ton of wolves in the fandom.

It also relates to a nickname I received back when I first joined the Army, I was being called "Dog Face". I never understood why until I got here in Iraq, when they mentioned that we in the US Army are commonly referred to as "Dog Faced Soldiers". I was also told the term sprang up when an unnamed civilian said "Look at those battle hardened, dog faced Soldiers", so it could be referring to war veterans, although that story is not confirmed. My fursona just seemed to roll well with the phrase as well :3


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 2, 2009)

Little story here, folks (short one, I promise).

I'd been contemplating joining the furry fandom off and on for several years, and occasionally wondered what my fursona would be.  Of all the animals, both real and fictional, I've always admired eagles, wolves (this is, admittedly, mostly because of ElfQuest), rocs (think building-sized eagles), and Raichu.  Even now, I consider wolf and Raichu furries to be extremely attractive.

But!  About two or three weeks ago (yes, I am that much of a newb to the fandom), my best friend (a coyote fur himself) made an offhanded comment about me maybe being a cat furry at heart.  I think he was joking.  Then he started making cracks about "Kitty Jacob," and while I was annoyed by it, it also made me think about it a little more seriously.  Four days later, I was hanging out with him again, and he continued his joking, even going so far as to scratch my head at one point.  The fact that I was exhausted at the time and actually ended up taking a nap in his room at one point probably didn't help anything.

Since then, I've been thinking it over, and I've come to the conclusion that he was right and that I am indeed a kitty at heart -- at least in all the ways that matter here.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine was originally a rhodesian ridgeback, but I began to think of animals that more fit me as a whole. *Bear*. I even asked friends what animal they would describe me as. *Bear.* 
Since bears are big animals (and I'll admit it, I'm fairly big myself) I thought that matched me there. I get really aggressive when in defence, like bears. I can eat pretty much anything like a bear. :x So I guess I'm just a bear. 
More specifically, I went grolar bear because I love the cold as much as I love being out in the woods, so yeah.
And yellow because I was eating pineapple at the time so that kind of stuck (weird I know.)


----------



## rico (Jul 6, 2009)

wolf because i there my favorite and the dragon i like the wings and horns


----------



## Britmike (Jul 6, 2009)

I chose to be a kangaroo because I was hanging out with some drunk American friends who don't know the difference between English and Australian accents, and they kept telling me that I should do a kangaroo fursona. I ended up liking the idea of a kangaroo with my pink and green dreadlocks, so I just ran with it!


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't choose my fursona. It chose me.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 6, 2009)

The day I finally decided to join a furry related site I thought about what I'd be or like to be. I couldn't think of an animal that I thought matched my personality at the time and I was looking at out pet parrot. He's hanging around upside down with one foot making little clicking noises. 

So I thought 'you know that be really cool to do and I like feathers...' and decided to run with it.  I'm now trying to think of what a anthropamorhpic parrot person's head would look like...I got the rest of the body down in my head, but I'm stumped at the head.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 8, 2009)

Red Fox - because the Red Fox is Poland's local fauna - and I'm Polish.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

I chose an Artificially Intelligent Machine because they are awesome.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

Because, one, I have an internal love for all canines/canids drove me toward that direction, then my traits and personality came to play, along with a little observation on a few main points.

1) I have perfect vision, a sharp sense of hearing and smell, and I am constantly alert. These traits no-one else in my family have.

2) My physical traits. I will admit, I am quite furry real life. I have hair everywhere, just not all over my face like "Wolfman" or anything. I also admit I am quite rather quick on my feet, something else I outdo my family on.

3) My diet and Activity. I am extremely active. I like to run, fish, be outdoors, and not caged in for long. My diet is mainly meats, synonimous with canines, but I also like to score on my veggies and fruits. (Foxes also apparently do as well)

4) Finally, I learn rather quick from mistakes, and I tend to try not to do anything I dislike.

These traits and combined with my personality, led me to choose the fox as my fursona type. "Not another fox." All you other furries out there are more than likely thinking, but it's what I've grown to be into. That, and let's admit it, having a long, bushy tail would absolutely rock.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 9, 2009)

I made myself a dragon.  Why?

1. Dragons are cool.
2. There is an insufficient number of comical, cartoony anthro dragons in existence on FA.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 9, 2009)

My fursona started out as just a weird character for my story but as I wrote the story his personality shined more and I realized how much he was like me. 

Why is he a stripped hyena, rabbit, deer?! Cause I drew him first as a canine-like build with a short fluffy tail, long legs, long ears, and horns. So I made him a hybrid of hyena, cause I wasn't gonna do wolf or dog cause they're too common, rabbit for the short tail and long ears, and deer for the long legs and horns which turned into antlers. Thus how he became the hyabier or.. something


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 10, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> My fursona started out as just a weird character for my story but as I wrote the story his personality shined more and I realized how much he was like me.



That's just win right there. I love how characters develop from stories. Mine started out as a fox drawing with no name and went from there.


----------



## Jankin (Jul 14, 2009)

Largely personality, but also, when I was young, I had a great pet tabby. He was the best friend a toddler could have! He liked cuddles and was always patient with me.


----------



## Abby (Jul 16, 2009)

I love rabbits over any other animal. My boyfriend (also a rabbit furry) and I want to get one when we get married in a few years.  C:


----------



## x-Azeriel-x (Jul 16, 2009)

*What?::
*Wolf.. More specifically Loup Garou

*Why?::
* They are my favorite animal along with the horses.
They match my personality "Dedicated, Loving, Stubborn, Fierce and loyal"
​


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I think foxes are fab. And my friend said, I'd make a good Dr. Who.


----------



## bering_star (Jul 17, 2009)

*i have two fursonas. the one i use on a daily basis is a skunk. i'm sociable and friendly, but i also like my quiet time and can be quite manipulative when i really want to get my way... at least that's what i'm told. 

my second fursona is a candy raver lemur. i dont have a reason for her yet, but i love the ideas of lemurs. they just seem so fun and family oriented.*


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 17, 2009)

I like Dragons, Dinosaurs and other reptiles. But I also like Canines and Felines.

Plus, Rujiru's dragon form is my 1st dragon character that I made.^^


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine dates back to when I was a kid. I wanted a ferret REALLY bad and begged my parents to let us get one. However, that kinda flopped after about a month of debating. When I discovered furries, I went through a ton of fursonas: raccoon, grizzly bear, polar bear, ferret, sugar glider, cheetah, then back to ferret. I decided to settle on that fursona because of the story I told you (I figured I may as well adopt the fursona if I couldn't get the pet), plus it matches my personality and lanky body pretty well


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine was a lot of trial and error. Till I found one I liked and one I was willing to stick with till the end


----------



## Ashyen (Jul 17, 2009)

Ash: Well, I've always been fair-skinned, and I sunburn easily. Combine that with my love for cold, and you get the arctic part.

I'm clever and friendly, but always down for a good yiff, so that's the fox part.

Finally, the marked part comes from that I like to stand out, and I like the mix of black and white.

Combine those three, and you get the marked arctic fox.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jackals are dirty scavengers but arent as dirty as hyenas. plus, they are fun to draw. They are also suited for hot environments. Seeing that I live in arizona, and like rummaging through trash it's only natural for me to pick a jackal. 

or a coyote, but coyotes are dumb.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Jackals are dirty scavengers but arent as dirty as hyenas. plus, they are fun to draw.


Just wanted to make things clear. Hyenas aren't dirty. Jackals aren't dirty. Nobody is dirty.
We're all clean shaved gentlemen merrily drinking cups of tea together.


----------



## Yaoi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hrmm..im new to this site xD.
My fursonas name is NOT Yaoi, or IS Yaoi, my fursonas name is Luka (or Luuka when she goes into her dreams 8D) and shes a cat, because cats have been my favorite animals since i was born i bet. They match my personality 100%.
-Yaoi


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

I chose mine to burn down the bandwagon.


----------



## shamus (Jul 29, 2009)

I like dragons.


----------



## hedgievamp (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's see...cause im a monster in the inside and I love cats ^^


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 29, 2009)

I made mine to match me, black as coal from the outside, soft cuddly pink inside, also I have always felt canine, and as I came from america, combination domination


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

((the real kind, not people's furry characteristics))

Dragons are too otherwordly and untouchable.
Canids are too physicaly overpowering.
Small mammals are too uninvasive.
Scalies are too cold.

Therefore, Feline it is =)
They just seem to fit me. They're incredibly stubborn, and space off a lot. I once saw some basic outlines of feline furries when I was very young.. and I dunno, it stuck ever since. They're so gracefull, but rather awkward socially it seems. They keep to themselves about their problems, but are pretty opinionaed about things that don't matter too much. So, fits. 
It's kinda strange 'cas I don't like housecats too much irl x)


----------



## selkie (Jul 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just wanted to make things clear. Hyenas aren't dirty. Jackals aren't dirty. Nobody is dirty.
> We're all clean shaved gentlemen merrily drinking cups of tea together.



haha 
I should've been a hyena.

I chose a deer because on several different occasions people have related me to a deer, which I find really weird. I'm not super meek or anything. Plus, they're pretty.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

Cats are my favorite animal, and the animal (other than humans, obv) I've always felt the strongest mental connection with.

I chucked bats into the mix, because I wanted a cheap excuse to give Vae wings and large ears, and a reason for her to be all "ZOMGZ I LOVE TEH NITE!!!"


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 30, 2009)

I kind of relate to lynxes in a strange way.. Solitary, not all that big and powerful, unique, and just that general look of "I don't give a damn..".

But I was never particularly interested in portraying myself as a typical furry, so I made a spliced human (following the traditional 'Neko' structure) which is no more that a human with lynx ears, tail, and the occasional animalistic tendency.

Not too much meaning behind it, nor is there an interesting story, but whatever.. It is what it is.. 

x​


----------



## tox-foxx (Jul 31, 2009)

I've pretty much always been a fan of foxes.
It's a shame that they are such a generic species to have.

I've thought about changing to a jackal, but it just doesn't feel as right. It feels like I'd just be changing to appease others. Which is laaame.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 31, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> I've pretty much always been a fan of foxes.
> It's a shame that they are such a generic species to have.
> 
> I've thought about changing to a jackal, but it just doesn't feel as right. It feels like I'd just be changing to appease others. Which is laaame.



Just draw (Or have drawn) your fox differently. Say you like jackals because of the ears. Just draw your fox with those. It's still a fox, but it's different than the other foxes, and more you. You don't have to say hybrid with little bits like that.  unless you're being all gryphon about it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 31, 2009)

Jackals are the best, if I made an organic fursona, it would be a jackal.

or a bat, those are cool, too. 

But seriously, if you like foxes, who gives a damn what other people think?


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't. I realized what it was. Basically, something I read in conversation with someone on another furry forum just clicked for me. After that, I Had her fully visualized within three minutes and I'd written a description in eight, because it was a detailed one. 

She's a Silver Vixen. So it's a fox, but a rarer colour. I don't bother with saying "arctic", because it's fictional anyway, and an anthropomorph doesn't relate DIRECTLY to a wild species because of the human characteristics mixed in. There's my obsession with logic acting up again. 

So, it seems like the only other person in this thread with a fursona of the opposite sex seems to be Itsuya(Sorry to single you out. ). But I guess I'm the second. It's a little unique because most people have fursonas the same gender as them, but I'm fine with it. I don't give a shit if anyone thinks its weird or gay. Anyways, she's just... me. That is, if my personality had a physical form, other than the body attatched to the brain it resides in. I just feel... foxy. SUPERFOXY, you could say. So that's my username. I just feel very foxish. I feel I have very foxy characteristics. That sounded very repetitive, lol.

I'm withdrawn, reserved, introverted but with a strong sense of independence, and somewhat narcissistic(I may be pulling all this out of my ass. Anyone have a listing of supposed fox characteristics?), very intelligent, clever, with a great sense of humour and Joie de Vive, very passionate and deep when something engages me, and very loyal and close to people if I decide you're worth being close with. Also, I have a very strong aesthetic sense and refined tastes, and I like making my own judgements about things, rather than take what's offered without question. And I can be very frisky. 

So that's it in a nutshell. 

Her detailed physical characteristics:

Well, I end always end up tripping over my long rambling descriptive attempts, so I'll just say; all white fur, long white hair, Ice blue eyes, plantigrade legs, five fingers, five toes, huge fluffy tail, medium-length super-soft fur, and what else am I missing? Oh yeah, big boobs.


----------



## tox-foxx (Jul 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Jackals are the best, if I made an organic fursona, it would be a jackal.
> 
> or a bat, those are cool, too.
> 
> But seriously, if you like foxes, who gives a damn what other people think?



It's generally the stance I take with it. 

People get too caught up in the idea that MY ARTZ MUST BE THE UNIQUEZT and just try too damn hard at it.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

> People get too caught up in the idea that MY ARTZ MUST BE THE UNIQUEZT and just try too damn hard at it.


+1

I've seen some overly decked-out anthros and I'm like ... 'wah? can you even walk?' I don't like seeing anthros that are merely huma-esque versions of the exact animal, either though. A little bit of uniqueness please so I can tell peoples apart (for instance, I see a green fox with red hair - I will be able to recognize that Miss-Fox once again!)


----------



## Fluory (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I've always had this connection to caracals. No, not a spiritual connection. I lost my ability to BELIEVE when I went to Catholic school and had nuns for teachers. This Mexican nun was really mean to me and made me cry once. 

...but yeah, I've always been fond of how caracals look. Always loved felines, and caracals really caught my eye.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

You're better than a Caracal. You're a *NEON* Caracal.


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

i choose a husky simply because not only do i love the breed but it matches my personality perfectly! and i love the fluffy tail!


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> You're better than a Caracal. You're a *NEON* Caracal.


 I love neon characals. If only they were available on Zoo Tycoon.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Kitteh cat.

Cats are not only my favorite animal, but are much like myself in many senses. They can be very playful, like me, or very lazy, also like me. Also, after doing Taekwando for ten years, I have developed quick reflexes, much like that of a cat. I primarily do nothing all day, I love to cuddle, and I even have an occasional aversion to water.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Always liked Wile E. Coyote because he could scrounge up anything, he has a high pain threshold and he never gives up. People associate him with rockets though he's used but a few. I've also had a number of RL encounters with coyotes, all of them enjoyable. A pack of them lives nearby. The coyote is the mascot of the annual model rocketry course I teach for a week at camp. I was asked to create a mascot and did so in 2007. The fursuit followed in 08 and he was a big hit again this year. Coyotes and rockets seem to be a great combination. He is a furry rocket scientist. He fits me to a T.

Later, I read in a Time-Life book on predators that coyotes are the masters of making do. Coyotes usually work alone, but are known to team up with other coyotes or other animals such as badgers.


----------



## Roccie (Aug 4, 2009)

Ocelots because they are from my native area (Zacatecas, Mexico) and i thought they were cute :3


----------



## Lynett (Aug 4, 2009)

I chose at random. I do like cats though, and, since I'm Wiccan and worship both a God and a Goddess, I worship the Egyptian God and Goddess Ra and Bast in their cat forms. So it just seemed to follow suit that my fursona would be a cat when I made one and if didn't feel like being a wolf or a fox. Calico 'cause I like the colorization. =3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> because im a wolf stuck in this damn human skin.



Y'took the words right outta my mouth. x3


----------



## Meical (Aug 5, 2009)

I choose a dragon cause they've been one of my favorite mythic animal. It also fits my personality a bit. Wise, protective.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 5, 2009)

I first thought about being a canine or a feline. But for some reason I thought "Hey! Why not take something completely different!?". So now I'm a duck. And I'm quite comfortable with it, thank you very much.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 5, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Y'took the words right outta my mouth. x3



Same


----------



## little_deer (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't choose really, I've been drawn to white tailed deer since I was a child. I grew up in what used to be a somewhat rural area, and before anything big or important happened in my life, I always saw wild deer roaming around, they where usually close by. When I discovered the fandom it just sort of clicked.


----------



## Aaros (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay for dragons. Dragons fit me best hands down.
Three reasons:
1. I've always loved them. When I was a little kid, my favorite animal always was a dragon.
2. Dragons are beautiful, at least in my mind. Like works of art. Well, yeah most animals are in their own way, but I identify with the savage, wild, unique beauty in dragons more than anything else.
3. Fits my personality. My dragon fursona is introverted, almost outcast, artistic, and determined.

So my fursona is a dragon.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 6, 2009)

I draw myself as whatever is relevant to me at the time. The most prevalent is some sort of scaley, one-horned lizard beast, but I don't really have a reason for keeping that one; it's just the most fun to draw, period.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> because im a wolf stuck in this damn human skin.


High maintenance much. I'd kick you in the shins if I ever met you.

Fuck all this "I chose my fursonna because it fits my personality of loner, outcast, cuddly, wise, protective, murry purry ness" bullshit.
I chose a Canadian goose because they're local, they bite, hiss, steal your fucking food, stay faithful for life and do nothing but eat grass all day.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Sixelsixel said:


> High maintenance much. I'd kick you in the shins if I ever met you.
> 
> Fuck all this "I chose my fursonna because it fits my personality of loner, outcast, cuddly, wise, protective, murry purry ness" bullshit.
> I chose a Canadian goose because they're local, they bite, hiss, steal your fucking food, stay faithful for life and do nothing but eat grass all day.


Best reason ever.

I chose my fursona because, screw being a wolf or a fox, I wanted to be something that made people go "you don't see that every day." So while going through Wikipedia I found the thylacine and went "SWEET. IMMA BE THAT."


----------



## Kitty (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess ive always felt that I was feline. I noticed that I have similarities between me and a cat lol. By the way,im new lol


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, dragon was my zodiac nearly. Not to mention I've always felt like it.
My personality matches it sorta too.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 13, 2009)

fox because foxes are bright and colorful. I was originally gonna go with a wolf or husky cuz they are both pretty too, but stuck with foxy instead :}
wolves and huskies are sposed to be more social also...Which I'm not really. Unless you gimme some pretty chill people to hang with who don't get offended when I say "ur a fag" out of sheer silliness


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Really, because I think foxes are:
Cute
Awesome
Sexy
Smart
that and after I started working on ******* and other projects like **** ***, as well as my campaign world for AD&D, that I officially came up with Faukes in the first place. Before that, it was actually the product of being grounded for three months a long time ago that I came up with the idea for the very first, original Faukes (who, in my universe, is a modern-day one all the science fiction ones are descended from).


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

I chose Glitch a week after drawing her for the first time.  It was just a click, and it stuck with me for nearly a year.


----------



## ForeverAfter (Aug 21, 2009)

Since I was 6 all I've owned were miniature pinschers.. and I realized we were much alike. We're small, have a napolean complex, and fiesty creatures who love their family and friends to death. 

They're big fun in a small package =D


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Eevee is my favourite pokemon
Fennec foxes are pretty much my favourite animal..

err.. put two and two together? XD


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 24, 2009)

I have dreams in which I fly with my arms as wings ( though I'm still human in them, weird I know) and I like dragons. Didn't want to be a generic dragon fur though.


Also my char is ugly and so am I lol.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Anime and Dragons being Pwnsauce do that to you.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't. He chose me.


Hehe not really, huskies have always been My favourote animal ever since mum got a red malamute when I was 5. Then I read the personality and then it fitted me, so from that day I was no longer a dragon. I was a husky


----------



## zizii (Aug 27, 2009)

I have two fursonas- Sungura, the lioness, and Zippers, the rabbit. Mainly because sometimes I feel like I have two personalities. Sort of.

I use Zippers as my main fursona, because bunnies have always been my favorite animal, and everyone has started calling me bunny because that's how they see me. xD Bunnies have always been an important aspect of my life, sort of like a good luck symbol. c:


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 29, 2009)

My fursona is a blend of wolf, dragon and some tiger thrown in. I feel that these 3 animals most represent me... in addition to being my favorites. The wolf depicts loyalty, order and at times compassion. The dragon part represents intelligence and strength. And the tiger part represents courage. I feel that these attributes best describe my personality and my perseverance. The markings act as "scars" burned on by my life experiances (good or bad). The tiger stripes on the back represent bad experiences (such as a death) that have happened in my life; the number of which represents how many times ive had such an experience. The general lightness of my frontside represents the hope i have for the future while the darker backside represents a darker past period of my life. My tail represents my playful, curious nature. The tail also has stripes; the gaps between represent good things that have happened to me (this applies to the other stripes as well) and the strips themselves represent trouble that my curiosity has lead me to. My paws are more of an orangish color; this represents the creativity that burns inside. To me this fursona is a dramatic surface expression of my soul and my "spiritual guides".


----------



## thirteen42 (Aug 29, 2009)

ive had nine cats


----------



## foXX (Aug 30, 2009)

foxes fit in my personality, because they are clever and smart.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i identify with canines and have been surrounded by them my entire life so that part was easy. I chose a wolf because i visually like their look and not really for the personality (I am much more crazy and out there than a wolf) so i combined the look of a wolf with an outgoing Spacey personality so thus i became Brinster "Ziggy" the wolf (you get a cookie if you can guess where the ziggy part is from).
So yeah a Crazy Wolf Alien.


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 30, 2009)

Wolves for me, I see them as grand and somewhat mysterious creatures of folklore and legend, and their cute ^^ so yeh Wovles are probably my favourite.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Well for a while my fursona, Nova, was a wolf. Wolves have always fascinated me, and always will, but I stopped identifying myself as one. She was electric blue, with a horns and some freaky markings to make her unique.

Then I got Ramses, my ball python. I'd already been growing more and more distant from Nova, and after a few months of having Ramses, it just sort of clicked. So my current fursona is a Naga with the markings and body type of a ball python. S/he became sexually ambiguous, rather than female, because I'm sick of gender/sexual preference stereotyping. A reptile has no need for breasts, so you can't really tell if Mavain is male or female. And I'll never tell.


----------



## Koray (Aug 30, 2009)

Update:
Too much Dark/Death/Gothic metal turned me into a black wolf, eventually x3


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

I chose my fursona as an Alsatian (German Shepherd Dog) because of the orderly aura and lawful stature that comes with Alsatians.  When people think of the law mixed with animals, its usually the Alsatian, and I aim to become a law enforcement officer.


----------



## ElectraBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I was given the nickname panda was I was young because I'm a bit clumsy and very much have a simmer mannerism as a panda bear. it just kinda stuck ^.^


----------



## Aeval (Sep 25, 2009)

when I got interested in making a fursona I did some research. I loved the way Genets act and look. They are very spunky, exciting, energetic but also compassionate and smart. Plus they purr, hiss, meow, and even bark. lol They are very diverse and I am very indecisive so I figured it's what best suited me.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh, just did. I've been considering changing it but I like being one of the few black-footed ferrets.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 25, 2009)

I just realized one day that my habits and part time laziness was a lot like an alligator, add that to my love of fishing and swimming in general and it's not hard to go from there. I also enjoyed being one of the few/only gators here until a while ago, but I guess I'm still a very small minority. I share a similar mood set to gators, ignoring most of what goes around me but if the right button is pushed there is an explosion of snapping jaws.

There are many reasons, partly because I felt like having one who is an "average Joe" to offset all the waaaaay out there ones who are "Neo" incarnate. Also I feel I should have a representative of myself for my love of anthro art.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 25, 2009)

If you wanna be all intellectual about it, you could say that I'm almost the same as what a snake usual symbolizes: treachery, deceit, evil... etc. At least in some legends and shit. 

But, in all honesty, I like snakes the most out of all the animals on this planet, especially king cobras. I think it really just boils down to what you like best. -shrugs.-


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why a wolf?

I hate being alone. And I can't figure out why anyone would be scared of me. I'm not very big, or all that aggressive compared to others, I'm not really ugly, I don't think anyway.

But hey, the school year ended all right. Went to the end of year party and got dragged onto the dance floor by three good looking girls.

And when my father kicked me out on christmas day last year to walk back to grandma's (across town, in the snow, at 11 o'clock, oh woe is me life sucks) two girls in a subaru gave me a lift.

I mean, hey, maybe I got a reason or two to be the upbeat wolf instead of the sulky loner kind.


----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2009)

Snow Leopard because of the Mac OSX update...and just because they're damn awesome.


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2009)

Cat because I love cats, have a cat, share many traits with cats, etc


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

I chose a wolf-rabbit mainly because wolves were my favorite animals and that i was/am kinda like one. I also share the same traits with rabbits and out of all the animals i have met i seem to connect more to rabbits and canines. Like a wolf i am shy around strangers but love to be in the company of my friends and family.and i am extremely skittish when it comes to talking to people i don't know.(in real life not on the internet)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

I chose mine cause woxes are so cute and adorable.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I chose mine cause woxes are so cute and adorable.


Oh, so you were going for the exact opposite of yourself.  Good strategy.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, so you were going for the exact opposite of yourself.  Good strategy.



I'd expect that much out of you. Just a little FYI my fursona and I are cute and adorable.


----------



## TDK (Sep 27, 2009)

Forgot the "I" Wolfie. It's ok, I forgive you.

I already posted here, but i'll just reiterate. WEASELS ARE THE SHIT.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Forgot the "I" Wolfie. It's ok, I forgive you.
> 
> I already posted here, but i'll just reiterate. WEASELS ARE THE SHIT.



Pfffffft. :/


----------



## TDK (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I chose mine cause woxes are so cute and adorable.


Cool sexually charged fursona bro.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 2, 2009)

Gryphons were a unique find for me.

I was sitting in 6th grade, and the teacher was punishing a small number of us for some reason that I can't remember. Our punishment was to pick a page out of the dictionary and copy it to paper ver batim. It just so happened that the word Griffin was on that page, with a picture of a heraldic form of one. I was so enamored by the creature right off the bat, because it was a mix of my two favorite animals; a bird and a cat (granted, eagle and lion specifically, but you get the idea).

From then on I started to draw them. And draw them. And then I drew them some more.

Soon after that, the wonderful world of the interwebs became a central part of my life, and I noticed in the AOL chat rooms that people would be animal-people, so I decided to go along with that, and what better thing to be but a gryphon-person?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

I still think Thylacines would result in 24/7 doomsday jaw dropping.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2009)

I like foxes, I have since I was little and read the fantastic mr. fox by roald dahl (they're making a movie now :3 ) I went on a website where fursonas were common, and funnily enough cats were the big overdone group and there were no foxes, so I became a fox and it carried over into furry fandom


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a shapeshifter because I'm very indecisive and I like trying out multiple personalities.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Oct 3, 2009)

I love rabbits, thats why. They are so fluffy and cute! ~<3


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 8, 2009)

There seem to be three groups in the answers:

1- oh i choose it cause it was really cute
2- i like the species
3- i identify with the species/etc


----------



## serpenttao (Oct 9, 2009)

I chose for a wolf because I like wolves, a wolf fits my personality and I am intrigued by them. And of course, I love canines, and wolves are like the leaders of canines.

Though I like foxes nearly as much as wolves...


----------



## Aurali (Oct 9, 2009)

Not entirely sure Ratteguhn, but I like it.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 9, 2009)

BECAUSE MY TOASTER IS THE MOST USEFUL THING EVER. COOKING EVERYTHING FROM BAGELS TO PO-TARTS!


----------



## ZuriBonn (Oct 9, 2009)

because wolves are sexy and my style. i also have a very strong connection to them.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well ever since I was little I wanted to be a cat. No I know I am a human but I just feel like I would rather be a cat. 

Anyways one day I was trying to pick a new species after finding out about white tigers. I was young when I picked the white tiger and at that time I just picked it because "Hurr I like them." 

This time I put more thought into what i wanted to be. I started out basic. I knew I wanted to be a cat so there was no argument there. Since I am smaller than most people I figured I would make a better small cat then a big cat, plus small cats can still purr. I love the heat so I looked up small cats found on South America or Africa. I chose Africa.

From there I thought more about how the cat species looked. What color scheme did I enjoy most? I didn't want a fake colored fursona so I went with brown. Then I looked at all of the African small cats that were brown. Caracal was one of them so I decided that this cat species fit me best out of all of them.

Granted I did give it stripes and the blue eyes that my last "fursona" had. I added my real life tear mark scar along with the silver earrings and 3 silver hoops on the tail.


----------



## BlackDiablos (Oct 11, 2009)

I keep changing, though I've also had some sort of Mythos being, or something like a Lion with Horns, Ifrits ect ect. 

Right now I'm going through a random Sea Monster phase.... though an avian has poped up recently for w/e reason.

Guess I just like creating Mythos, or they come and fiddle with my brain till I actually do something I guess.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes. A long eared bat "matched" me pretty well. While my eyesight is straight-down miserable I have a good tendency to pick up faint sounds. 

   Also, bats are quite interesting creatures. Regardless of species.


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

My friends describe my personality of that of a Wolf, I guess it fits.


----------



## littleblue-fox (Oct 12, 2009)

i didn't even know what a furry was when i designed LBF XD

I just wanted to be cooler than the other kids

"so you're OC ninja controls all the elements and has the most depressing background everr? well fuck you, im a ninja-fox and im blue!"

So little blue fox stuck

I just added the cute and ditzy aspects of my personality to it >3


----------



## Lordodonnel (Oct 14, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> because im a wolf stuck in this damn human skin.


 

You and me both, brother.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 20, 2009)

well corgis are said to be big dogs trapped in a little dogs body well im an old man trapped in a young mans body and there my favorite dog


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 20, 2009)

Cause I felt like it. There. THATS ALL YOU GET, FA! YOU HAPPY NOW!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Umm...
Because i liek furtards and love foxy tails.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

I love cats. Also, I felt like recycling an old character, and adding him improvements (beard and hair).


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 20, 2009)

I love my pet rats, so I was thinking of a rat fursona. I thought it was a bit... boring. After a little while, I found taurs and thought they were freaking awesome. After a bit I was wondering if there was anything I could do to make my rat taur look neat, and I looked at a rat's tail. "Hm... it is kind of scaly" I thought. Then it popped into my head. I want something that looks like a rat and a dragon. 

How I justify an odd "mix breed" to the plain, simple minded red fox furry is this. 

I've always liked demons, and having read books about them, some demons look like crosses between animals in our universe. What I drew looks like it could have been something right out of the book series I just read, which had weird animal combination demons. Also, its a demon, they don't exist. Why not make one look like a freak of nature if it can be drawn and look good?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

I recently started questioning my choice of fursona... I'm not sure what I am anymore ;3;


----------



## Clawlove (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought a winged bear would be cool.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Yes. A long eared bat "matched" me pretty well. While my eyesight is straight-down miserable I have a good tendency to pick up faint sounds.
> 
> Also, bats are quite interesting creatures. Regardless of species.


What Are you talking about?
Bats don't have any vision difficulties what-so-ever.
Don't pick an animal based on stereotypes. Research what you choose.
Honestly, you sound more like a mole.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> What Are you talking about?
> Bats don't have any vision difficulties what-so-ever.
> Don't pick an animal based on stereotypes. Research what you choose.
> Honestly, you sound more like a mole.


 Bats have exceptional eyesight, however, one would agree that it's not easy seeing in the dark unless you're born in the bottom of a cave and never leave it..and even then those creatures are blind :3 take those crazy almost seethrough salamanders for example.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Bats have exceptional eyesight, however, one would agree that it's not easy seeing in the dark unless you're born in the bottom of a cave and never leave it..and even then those creatures are blind :3 take those crazy almost seethrough salamanders for example.


You mean Axolotls?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> You mean Axolotls?


 Yeah those, aren't they born blind because they never see the light of day? :3


----------



## Moxie Sideshow (Oct 31, 2009)

KatKry said:


> What I'm basically asking is why did you choose that particular animal?



I didn't.  It chose me.  If I had chosen it, I probably would have been a bear ... or a duck.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Yeah those, aren't they born blind because they never see the light of day? :3


I've actually heard it it both ways. Some people say they are blind, others who have owned them say they arent.
And no, they arent blind because they dont see the light of day. If they are indeed blind, it's because they've evolved to be that way. If you have an Axolotl give birth in the light, it won't make the babies able to see.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

D: why don't I know these things?


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> D: why don't I know these things?


Not too many people do.. *shrug*


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> because im a wolf stuck in this damn human skin.


OTHERKIN ALERT OTHERKIN ALERT! re to OP:Just as a child I loved certain canines.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 2, 2009)

BECAUSE LIFE HAS NO PLACE FOR NORMAL THINGS IN THE 2^â‘¨ CENTURY.


----------



## Koray (Nov 2, 2009)

I just like supernatural (not the TV series, just the supernatural), so I put everything together, and my fursona came up..


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I can't say I picked my favorite animal for my fursona.. If I had, I'd have a piggy fursona! <3

I don't really know exactly why I chose a fox fursona... I mean they're beautiful, for sure.. I've always loved foxes.. And when I was thinking about it, I thought about how I act.. And not to mention my friends would always affectionately call me their sly little fox, things like that.. Heehee.. I can steal a cookie from a table full of people with no one noticing! <3

I know foxes are a little overdone, but I'm happy with the fursona I've created for myself. I thought about a piggy, but for some reason, I guess I just ....sorta concluded that a fox was perfect for me.. -shrugs- Plus, isn't Rina just adorable? The black legs and bushy red tail of a red fox are just so pretty... <3


----------



## Farelle (Nov 7, 2009)

well....there are alot reasons why i choosed my fursona this way...

at first, its one but three (confusing eh?XD)

as i couldnt decide, which form i like the most (anthro-cat, just cat form or with wings) i decided to take all three^^
so she is a shapeshifter now...

at all I've choosed cat as mine breed, not only because i love cats, its also because im feeling a bond to them (and they to me XD) im a loner(is it called so?), i like to be crawled , i can meow like a cat can (im still working on the purr^^, im behaving mostly like a cat  
there are definetifely a lot things that are the same compared me to a cat...

but she is a special one  she has white fur and red hair, because i've a really pale skin color and mostly red to red golden hair, sometimes more like chestnut brown...depends on my mood and the hair color i choosed in real^^
she is a mix of a cheetah (because of her face markings and dots and because i like speed XD) and of a wildcat....just to be seen on these brushes on her ears and the really bosky tail...
then she have green blue/grey eyes because i have them too^^


so....its not only that she fits on my personality, she fits also on my wishes (want to have angel wings sometimes), fits to my characteristics and how i look like  and its my favourite animal....but tbh i have a lot of animals i like....

besides i love plushie things :3


<-----btw this avatar is not actually the way how she looks like now...the cheetah aspect is a new aspect i just give her after i thought about her appereance a bit more, the last months...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Various reasons:

1. I like dragons. Magnificent creatures. Beautiful, but powerful.

2. Spyro the Dragon. My fursona was original just a fan character inspired by the spunky purple dragon.

3. I love science fiction, and my favorite character within sci-fi was always Captain Jean Luc Picard.

Put them all together, you have Captain Draconius Tarsai "Spyro" Draken. Chief commander of the Draconian Federation starship Dragonfury.

Please note, my character is neither spunky, nor philosophical. Though, that'd be QUITE the combination.

Anything else is a tale for another post.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Always liked foxes, and would have been a fur-fur without doubt... until I started reading Redwall.

I fell in the love with the hares and began noticing real hares in the countryside, learning that they're completely different to bunnies and just ended up with one as my fursona.

Also, it's nice having huge, silky, floppy ears on my suit and with no pointy nose or ears, I don't have to worry too much about damage while being moved/worn.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't hate dogs, and dogs are just inbred wolves.

Also I like to toe the line, am starved for affection at all times, I'm easily intimidated, and tend to run away from problems. Also I'm always cold, and a solid cold weather coat is what I crave.

I'm also smelly, disgusting, hairy, egocentric, and people don't like me all that much.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a bit tired of being a dragon, that's why. 9 years was long enough and I like the concept and looks of sergals.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Feb 25, 2010)

Maned wolf with tiny hints of red fox and grey wolf. I have absolutely no idea-- a wolf is my very favorite animal I pretty much obsess over, and my next favorite animals are foxes and then manta rays. Maned wolves are after that. XD (Don't get me wrong, I obsess over maned wolves too, but in Missouri, there's not much to obsess over with a South American canid. XD)
I originally had a wolf fursona, but it didn't feel right. It just fits for me as a maned wolf; a wolf wannabe, perhaps?
But to make myself happy, I added the fox's bushy tail to my fursona and got rid of the icky scent of maned wolves by adding a pinch of real wolf. XD


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

i don't know, this is my favorite animal and i feel conected with it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Because I am a fox at heart-my mentaility reflects it. I'm more comfortable on all fours with my huge tail behind me than I am on two legs. I am a fox internally-my outside doesn't reflect that. For a while I took on prey instinct after the death of a friend, to the point I thought I had switched from canine to horse. I had a horse sona, who I added canine features to. Howling and crap, and hunting, and fangs, and being a loner, and a tail she could waga and control, and eyes of a predator's colour, rather than normal brown. I got so tired of trying to act like a horse rather than a canine which is natural for me, so I switched her back, and I'm quite a lot happier just being me- a fox. 

Also- I communicated with and actually handled a completely wild red fox, it was the craziest experience of my life, but it also felt more natural to me than anything else.


----------

